# Wessex Fertility Part 5



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home ladies

Happy chatting










Good luck & take care  

Natasha xx


----------



## snic (Oct 18, 2006)

Thanks Natasha!


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Nikki,

It is brilliant that your Day 19 appointment went so well and your puregon dosage has been altered.  When will you start taking the Aspirin? I had really wanted to try Gestone this time, did the Wessex seem ok about you being on it? When I asked I got told that maybe if it goes to attempt 3 but it was not needed at this stage.

My drugs should be with me tomorrow and then the fun begins!!!

Tracey XXX


----------



## Treacle (Feb 26, 2004)

Hi Tracey

I'm hoping to take asprin around the time I start stimms and then clexane after EC.  As for gestone - last cycle I had really low progesterone levels and so was on 2 gestone jabs and 3 cyclogest a day    It isn't the same for everyone, so I suppose that's why they're reluctant to prescribe it this time round.  Let's hope you don't have to worry about cycle No.3 and that this cycle brings you everything you wished for.

I've had to make sure my sister comes round tomorrow morning as that's when my drugs will arrive, as it's Charlotte's last gym class before it breaks up for summer term and she'll be picking up her badge and certificate of achievement (proud mummy alert!).

How nervous are you feeling - I'm a bit of a wreck at the moment I have to admit - must stay  

Take Care
Nikki
x


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Just to let you know i'm away tom till next wed! Gonna try and relax and help those FSH levels! Hope everyones ok   xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Treacle (Feb 26, 2004)

Hiya Merse

Sounds like a plan....are you going anywhere nice? 

Catch up with you next week hun 

Take Care
Nikki
x


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Merse,

Sounds like a good idea, enjoy yourself and catch up with you next week.

Tracey XXX


----------



## Treacle (Feb 26, 2004)

Hi Tracey

How long were you in chat last night?  Weird isn't it - I've been on these boards since 2004 and have never been on chat before  .  Took me ages to get used to how fast it was all going, but in the end I got the hang of it - just as DH was starting to tut that he couldn't hear Big Brother where I was tapping on the keyboard so much, so didn't stay long  

I've got a place spare in my fridge ready for my pregnyl and puregon - looking forward to getting my package this morning!

Catch up later.
Nikki
x


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Nikki,

My drugs are due today as well so yes I have also cleared out a space.  Last time dh was banned from the fridge as I was so worried he would knock something over and break something  

Chat is good fun although I very rarely go on, I disappeared about 21:45 as dh was also trying to watch BB and he had been away with work the last two nights so he felt neglected.

Let me know when your drugs arrive, how exciting!! Although also very scary, I just can't believe I start my tablets tomorrow and then injecting on Monday.

Tracey XXX


----------



## Treacle (Feb 26, 2004)

Hi Tracey

You must be excited about starting tomorrow....I'm back home now and have relieved my big sis from drug-watch duty....no sign of my meds yet....they've got til 12 to deliver them though.

Just spoke to Frances at the Wessex about the meds I was on for my last cycle.  She's going to speak to the doctors about it and I expect I'll find out at my Day 4 appt whether they're happy to prescribe it for me.  They'll have to have a good reason if they won't, but hey, I'm going to try to put it to the back of my mind for now.

Hope you're having a good day.

Nikki
x


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Nikki,

How did this morning go, are you all proud of Charlotte?

My drugs are not here yet but I was told they may not be here until 1600 as due to the postal strike they are using a courier not Royal mail special delivery, so even longer to wait.  Really struggling to concentrate on getting anything done other than looking at the window.

I am sure they will sort the drugs out for you if you neede them last time.

Let me know when your drugs arrive.

Tracey XXX


----------



## Treacle (Feb 26, 2004)

Hiya

Yes, was a very proud mummy today when she got her first achievement badge and certificate.  She couldn't give a monkeys though, just dropped it and ran off to play some more - typical!  She proudly showed it off to my sister when we got back though.

Well, it's 12 o'clock now and no sign of my meds....we were meant to be going to Charlotte's friends house this afternoon to play with all her chums, but we may have to dip out if they're not here in time.  Oh well, small price to pay...I might ring Ferrings though just to see as they did say they'd request a delivery between 8 & 12....watch this space.

I'll let you know soon as they get here.

Take Care
Nikki
x


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Nikki,  Last time mine was between 8-12 but they called me back on Wednesday to say it would be between 8-16 this time so it may be the same for you.

Hope they get there soon

Tracey XXX


----------



## Treacle (Feb 26, 2004)

Hi Tracey

My meds are here    No wonder it took so long, the delivery driver was going on about how he was late because he had to go to the doctor as he had a bad back and shouldn't be in work at all....did he expect sympathy  

Just off to open my little box of goodies.....be back later.

Hope yours arrive soon.

Nikki
x


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Nikki, Thats great news, wish mine would get here  

Tracey XXX


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Yippee, All my drugs have just arrived, so excited.  I can't believe it all starts again tomorrow, I just feel like crying but not too sure why  

Tracey XXX


----------



## Treacle (Feb 26, 2004)

Tracey, Oh Bless, I know what you mean....it's such an emotional time and if you're anything like me, before embarking on a new tx I'm all over the place...once I get going I'm fine (until EC approaches that is!).  Fab news all your meds are here - I've put all of my syringes in boxes with my puregon pen and buserelin in my cupboard above my bed so little fingers can't get to them. All I have to do is make sure Charlotte doesn't go in the fridge.

Nikki
x


----------



## Treacle (Feb 26, 2004)

Hey Tracey, hope you remembered to take your fist tablet this morning!

How are you feeling Snic?  How's DR going?

Hi to all of the other Wessex Girls..hope you're having a good weekend.

Take Care
Nikki
x


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Hi Nikki,

Yes I did remember, so it official cycle 2 is under way.  I am getting a bit stressed about my jab on Monday morning though, last time I had no issues with doing my jabs but dh was with me for my first few as we were away in Jamaica at the time.  But on Monday he will already be at work when I have to do it as he leaves the house at 05:30 and certainly don't want to get up and do it then.  I am sure it will be fine but just a bit worried.

Hope you are doing OK.

Hello to the rest of the Wessex ladies.

Tracey XXX


----------



## Treacle (Feb 26, 2004)

Hi Tracey

You'll be just fine I'm sure, but I know what you mean about the first jab being scary...I must admit though, I'm not too sure what time to do my injections.  I remember I wanted to be up and early to do them on the days I worked, but it was horrible at weekends because I had to get up early then to do them at the same time.  This time round I'm up any time between 5.00am and 7.00am depending on what time little lady wants to wake up, so think I might go for the later time of 7.00am - what do you reckon?

Take Care
Nikki
x


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Hi Nikki,

I have gone for 07:00, although it will be a pain at the weekend but at least it fits in with me gong to work.  It sounds as if that would be the best time for you as well as least if you end up not getting up till 07:00 that will not be a problem.

Not long for me now!!

Tracey XXX


----------



## Treacle (Feb 26, 2004)

Hi Tracey

Good luck for your first jab tomorrow 

Take Care
Nikki
x


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Yeah, first jab is done and not as bad as I thought!!!

Tracey XXX


----------



## Treacle (Feb 26, 2004)

Hi Tracey

Glad your first jab went well....now make sure you drink plenty of water to stop those headaches coming...mind you, not sure if you can do anything to stop them completely, but I know that keeping my fluids up really helped.  My last clinic also suggested drinking 1 litre of milk each day from stimms...apparently the protein helps produce pukka eggs, so anyting is worth a go I feel.  I actually started the milk from DR and had skimmed milk milkshakes....a pint in the morning and a pint at night which replaced my normal cup of tea.  It was horrid to start with as I hate milk, but I got used to it in the end.

Take my first tablet tomorrow, so my 4th cycle officially starts tomorrow....I've put a reminder in my phone, but I still reckon I'll forget  

Where are all of the other Wessex Girls?  Hope you're all OK.

Take Care
Nikki
x


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Nikki,

Not long to go now, how are you feeling about it all?

Yes I thought I would forget my first tablet so write myself a note to make sure I remembered.  I am doing well with drinking lots of water but I can not tolerate milk, so last time I just had lots of other high protein food like cheese and chicken.  I have also been having 5 brazil nuts and a glass of pineapple (not from concentrate) every day it probably does not make a difference but It makes me feel I am doing as much as I can.

Hi to everyone else, it has gone a bit quiet at the moment, hope you are all OK.  

Tracey XXX


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Good luck with the meds Tracey and Nikki!  Great that you have eachother to go through it all.  I have a friend who is getting her pre-bloods done at the Wessex, so I've directed her here.  I hope she pops in...


----------



## Treacle (Feb 26, 2004)

Hiya

Tracey ~ I'm not too sure how I feel really....I thought'd I'd get off this tx rollercoaster once I had Charlotte, but it just goes to show you never know.  I sway between negative and positive thoughts and I'm sure anyone just about to start tx is the same.  Must get my orange flower out to send myself some positive thoughts.  By the way, what do the brazil nuts and pineapple juice do...is it selenium?

Witters ~ Would be great to 'meet' your friend.  Hope you're OK.

Catch up later
Nikki
x


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Nikki,

Yes it is to do with Selenium even though I eat a healthy diet and I am on Pregnacare vitamins I am sure the additional Selenium could be beneficial.

I know what you mean about swaying between positive and negative thoughts, but I feel bad that so many of my thoughts are negative but I guess after 1 negative cycle it is difficult to be really positive about everything.

Tracey XXX


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

It's good to think positively but also good to have those negative thoughts to stay realistic. Just try to keep the positives out in front! 
[fly]                [/fly]


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Witters,

Thanks you are so right, I will start trying to ensure the positive thoughts are out front.  It so helps seeing replies from you and Nikki because it reminds me that IVF / ICSI miracles do happen!!

Tracey XXX


----------



## trusty (Jun 9, 2005)

Hi all,

Just a quick catch up from me to say hi! I've been popping in regularly to see whats happening.
It feels like years ago that I started my treatment at Wessex, looking back I still can't believe where we all get the strength to go through our treatments. For all you ladies going through tx at the moment I'm sending you lots of lucky positive vibes ...    

Well as for me, Im on my last week of work before I go on maternity leave again, this pregnancy has just whizzed by, It's still not sinking in that Theo will have a little sister in a few weeks time!! I feel very calm and relaxed and looking forward to my time off. Theo is continuing to delight and suprise us on a daily basis, he's now walking and nattering away.

I still can't believe how lucky I am and how much my life has changed in the last 2 years - 2 years today since I started stimming - wow!

Anyway, will catch up again soon to see how you are all doing

Take care 
Trusty xxxxxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Great to see you Trusty!  My, how this pregnancy has flown by!  For me atleast   You must be exhausted being 8 months pregnant, with a 14 monther toddling around!  Best of luck with bringing your little girl into the world, and big hugs to you, DH and Theo!

Tracey, ohhh, yes, IVF certainly can work!  Many a time there are complications and upsets along the way, but this thread alone goes to prove that it can and more importantly DOES happen.

Where are you injecting?  Thigh or tummy?  I was always a thigh girl.  Apparently that hurts more, but with the old auto injector pen, it was fine.  I always got DH to prep and load them and then I did the shot.  I always did them at 7am, that way I had time to go and muck out my horse, get back, have a shower and then do it.  As horses are a 7 day a week thing, that worked great as a time for me.  It doesn't matter what time, just as long as it's the same time.  That's how I understand it anyway...

Oh, the milk thing, I always drunk 1 litre a day, along with 2 litres of water a day.  I continued that throughout my pregnancy too and although the water has dropped off, I still drink the milk!  I love milk though so am lucky.


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Just to relate to where you are now, here are my meds for my FET (it was taken on my phone so not that great quality) - 








Then here are my BFP's taken 3 days early








Here's my belly at 5 weeks - 








Then here is my belly at 29 weeks - the day before my waters broke








Here are my babies minutes after they were born - 








Here they are on their birthday - 









You could be doing a post similar to this  Hold that positive thought...


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Witters,

What a lovely post, love the photos, Myles and Keilidh were so small.  Last time my drugs arrived seperated at each stage so this time to get everything at the same time was quite a shock.  I am injecting into my tummy, the dr drugs it is an insulin type syringe then it is an autoinjector for the Stimming.

Tracey XXX


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Just a quick update, had my scan this morning and they found both ovaries straight away so can not see wht they would not be able to reach them both at EC. But I will assume they will not be able to reach it and then if they do it will be a lovely bonus.

*Nikki* Have you taken your Provera yet?

I hope everyone is OK.

Tracey XXX


----------



## Treacle (Feb 26, 2004)

Hi

Tracey ~ Yep took my provera this morning, so officially started cycle no.4!  So glad your scan went well, must put your mind at rest.

Witters ~ What brill piccies...I am absolutely useless at taking snaps, although have updated my piccie of Charlotte - we went out for a carvery on Sunday and she had a huge ice cream all to herself - it was hilarious watching her attack it!

Trusty ~ Thanks for your good luck wishes and sending you lots of luck for a smooth arrival of your little girl.

Am so fed up with this horrible weather...where is our summer!

Catch up soon.
Take Care
Nikki
x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Great news Tracey!!

Nikki, love the new pic!  Myles and Keilidh had their first taste of ice-cream at the weekend, but weren't so sure about it being so cold!


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Was meant to say you have every right to be so proud of Charloot!  A certificate already?!  Brillient!

M&K have 2 swimming certificates so far, it's great isn't it?


----------



## Treacle (Feb 26, 2004)

Morning Everyone

Forgot to mention yesterday that I had a call from the clinic to say they'd agreed to let me take Gestone in my 2ww.  Also, they're OK with me taking Clexane after EC but don't want me to take Asprin until after EC instead of during stimms.  Really happy that they've taken my last cycle into consideration and how flexible they're being.

Tracey ~ Any symptoms yet?

Witters ~ It took Charlotte ages to get used to the coldness of ice cream - we found she's much better with the Mr Whippy kind rather than the soft scoop.  Well done on Myles and Keilidh having 2 swimming badges already.  I'm a bit disappointed as Charlotte's swimming lessons finish for the summer hols - I'm going to try my best to make sure she keeps it up during the hols, but you know how busy pools get when kids are off from school - we'll have to wait and see.

Snic ~ Hope to catch up at lunchtime.

Bye for now - catch up soon.
Take Care
Nikki
x


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Morning Everyone,

I am so tired, I can hardly keep my eyes open, I think it must be the drugs as I had an early night last night, I almost feel spaced out, did not have this last time, but then I was sunbathing in Jamaica for the whole of my dregging last time. And my jab hurt this morning so not a good day really.

*Nikki* That is great that they are letting you have gestone again, I asked again yesterday but they said no to everything including Aspirin. This time I will just leave it but if this attempt fails I will push for it next time. First jab tomorrow for you, how exciting...

Hi to Witters, Snic, Trusty, Merse.

Tracey XXX


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Tracey, sorry that your jab hurt this morning   I hope they get better.  Try to focus on what a good cause it is all for 

Nikki, firstly, I must apologise for the horrendous spelling of Charlotte's name in my last post!  My two were clinging round me and trying to grab the mouse, so it was typed really quick and not checked over.  Myles and Keilidh are real water babies, they do some really long submerges now.  So long that we actually swim behind them as walking is too restrictive.  We go to LB Healthcare in Whiteley, the pool is lovely as it's never below 30C.  We skipped the course this time but will start back up in September.  So we have effectively privately hired the pool for half hour sessions whenever we can fit it in around DH's work as obviously we need both of us there.  We all love it as a family treat.

That's great that the Wessex are listening to you


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi girls, am back and had a lovely time nice and relaxed!!
Tracey and Nikki you've started how exciting!!
Hi to everyone else xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Merse,

Hi it sounds as if a few days away were exactly what you needed.

I can't believe I am dregging again, felt a bit rough this morning but OK now although I am having ovary type pain which is a bit strange.

Anyway it is great that you are back and feel nice and relaxed after your break.

Tracey XXX


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

I think you get lots of funny twinges!
I was hoping for some response from the clinic as asked if its worthwhile to have an AMH test but no e-mail and i was expecting a blood test form in the post as Gillian away when i'm gonna need one and she said go to hospital, but haven't had that either so think i'm gonna have to chase both up tom!!
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Treacle (Feb 26, 2004)

Hi Everyone

Witters ~ Don't be daft about Charlotte's name - in fact, I'd say Char'loot' is quite apt 'cos I came home from work tonight and it looked as though my house had been looted it was such a mess - toys, playdough, crisps, biscuits everywhere!!  

Tracey ~ Glad you're feeling a bit better.  When I had my appt last week, Frances said that buserelin had a slight stimming effect on your ovaries prior to shutting them down - presume it's your ovaries 'fighting' against it I suppose.  

Merse ~ Welcome back - great to have you back.  Glad you had a good break and that you're all rested.  Sounds like you'll have to chase up the clinic - good luck.  

Hi to all of the other Wessex Girls - hope you're all OK.

Start my first jab tomorrow....not nervous, just want to get on with it now.

Take Care
Nikki
x


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

*Nikki* I hope your first jab went ok.

*Merse* When I was at the Hampshire on Tuesday AM Gillian seemed a bit stressed out I think there have been a few bad outcomes recently, but I am sure if you prompt her she will get things sorted.

Well my ovary pain was agony last night and I have started spotting, but it seems way to early for af to be on her way and normally I thought she did not arrive until you finish the Provora and my last tablet is tomorrow. Getting a bit confused about it all really especially after no problems last time. I guess i just need to see what today brings.

Hope everyone else if OK and can enjoy the lovely weather that is due today, I wish I could but I am at work 

Tracey XXX


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Tracey, sorry the ovary pain has got worse   What cycle day are you on?  Sometimes, AF does arrive ahead of the provera, it all depends on what your body is doing.  If you are in a long annovulatory cycle, it is needed and AF can take up to a week after taking your final pill.  I would guess that AF is on her way which is absolutely fine.  Almost good news as it shows that she has come on her own accord which means your body is ready   Hope she is kind to you...


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Thanks Witters, I have just phoned the clinic and they have said the same thing, they think the pain is af trying to appear but Provera is stopping her, so she should be here this weekend once I finish the tablets.  They seem to think I have just responded very quickly to the Bureslin and my body has already been switched off.  So I guess good news really!

Tracey XXX


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Glad you called the clinic.  It is always good to speak to an expert to put your mind at rest.  How was the jab today?


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

It stung a bit but nothing too bad, I think I am getting the hang of them again.  I do feel so much better for speaking to the clinic as you say it just helps to put your mind at rest.

Tracey XXX


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

I always found the buserilin to sting a bit.  It also left a raised spider like pattern as it travelled.  Then the menopur was cold and made my leg feel heavy.  Do you massage the injection site afterwards?  That always helped me.


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Yes I always give it a good massage and then go straight in the shower which seems to help, last time I found it was the Puregon that really stinged and the the Burselin was generally OK, but it is all worth a bit of discomfort.

Tracey


----------



## Treacle (Feb 26, 2004)

Hi Everyone

First jab went fine....I was rubbish at drawing the fluids up - always manage to get air in no matter how hard I try, but I'm sure I'll be an expert just as I stop taking it!

Was a bit itchy afterwards, but expected that after everyone else's experiences. 

Tracey ~ Glad you phoned the clinic and got your pains checked out - I've never had any pains when downregging before.

Hi to everyone else, hope you're OK.

Take Care
Nikki


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi all, glad jabs are going well and Tracey you've got things sorted(have sent you a pm).
No reply for me from clinic yet so will call them tom if hear nothing today!
First day was manically busy but went really quick, so thats good!!
lol xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Nikki - I know what you mean about the air bubbles, some days it is fine but others it takes me ages, but I was told a couple of little ones should not matter.  I will not have a baseline scan just a blood test on day 4 of af, so hopefully that will be at the end of next week if af does show up as predicted (think you asked that Q on the Summer Sensation board).

Merse - I am pleased that your first day went quickly, that is often the way when you have been away and need to catch up with things (I have sent you a pm).

Tracey XXX


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Have heard back from clinic my cons is looking into the AMH test and blood test form in the post, got to go to GP or hospital to get it done! 
Tracey do you know how long Gillian is away for? txx


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Hi Merse,

I am pleased you got your forms sorted.  I think Gillian is away for 2 weeks which really upset me as she will be away while I am stimming, and not sure who I will be able to talk to when she is not there.

Nikki - hope your 2nd jab went ok this morning.

Tracey XXX


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Thats a shame she'll be away, there never really seems to be anyone that takes over properly there. I think your best bet would be to talk to the Wessex if you need any questions answered. I'll have to ask how i get the results of FSH as she'll be away to long for me to wait for results, but as you said its nice to talk things over with her as she knows us! But obviously we're all here for support  
Hope everyone else is ok? xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Treacle (Feb 26, 2004)

Hi Everyone

Day 5 of DR now and I took my last provera tablet this morning.  Got to grips with the jabs now...the syringes come with a bit of air in the top, so once I get that out and then draw up have no problems...was beginning to get a complex and couldn't remember being so rubbish    Anyway, DH is treading on eggshells as again he thinks I'm a timebomb waiting to go off...if you asked me I'd say I was slighly hormonal, headachy, bloated and heavy boobs - must mean AF is on her way (hopefully).

Tracey ~ Any sign of AF for you?  How are you getting on with DR?

Sarah ~ Posted on the Dorset thread, but just wanted to wish you luck again for your scan tomorrow.

Merse ~ Hope your blood test form has arrived.  I was thinking of having an AMH test done before we decided to have tx again - do you have to be referred to get this done?

Hello to any other Wessex ladies I haven't mentioned - hope you're all OK.

Take Care
Nikki
x


----------



## snic (Oct 18, 2006)

Thanks Nikki,
I will let you know how I get on tomorrow. My AF has been quire heavy so hopefully this means the lining will be nice and thin.

Gas you are getting to grips with te injections. On the whole mine have been Ok with just 2 not going right and leaving me with bruises. I definitely think the harder you jab the better and no bruising!

Snic


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

Well I certainly had an eventful weekend, on Friday we were hit hard by the flooding and our garden and garage got flooded but luckily the water stopped rising about 1cm away from the front and back door, so very frightening.  In between running around trying to get all our valuables off the ground floor (needless to say first thing that got rescued was my medication) af arived full force.  But since Friday af has eased right off to spotting, so not really sure what is happening but have got a blood test on wednesday to see what is going on.  So spent Saturday starting tidy up flood damage and then yesterday went across to France to stock up on wine, which was slightly frustrated as I can not drink any at the moment!!!

Nikki - Its good that you have got the hang of the injections and you have not had too many side effects.  Hope af arrives for you soon.

Snic - Hope you scan goes well tomorrow and you can get started on stimming.

Hope everyone else is OK.

Tracey XXX


----------



## Treacle (Feb 26, 2004)

Blimey Tracey, how awful.  I just can't believe all the trouble this horrible weather is causing.  I know when you DR your AF can get a bit mixed up - hopefully your bloods on Wednesday will reveal all.  Good luck x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Isn't all this rain awful?  My Brother and Sister live in Gloucester, the worst hit at the moment it seems.  SIL got stranded and had to wade through hip high water for two miles with my 18 month old neice.  Tracey, sorry you've been hit hard too 

I think that my friend Sofia will be making her way over here soon.  I'm sure she will welcome any tips and advice you all have, especially those going through treatment currently.

Welcome Sofia for when you manage to pop by!


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Tracey that sounds terrible, i know of other people in Thatcham who have been flooded the water was half way up there front door its so frightening!!
Nicki no form yet will have to chase up again!! Not sure about amh but you can buy a kit on line from boots!
Snic always found fast and hard betta with jabs!! xxxxxxx


----------



## Salsera (Jul 23, 2007)

Good Morning everyone,  

I was recommended by Witters to come and check the group out as my dh and I will be undergoing IVF treatment at Wessex Fertility as a sister clinic to St Mary's Hospital in Portsmouth. I hope you don't mind me popping by to share with you girls your experiences and mine. This is my first post  

My name is Sofía, I'm 36. DH and I have been trying since Dec '99. Unexplained infertility. We've had all the tests done, nothing particularly stands out. We had 3 unsuccessful IUI treatments.  We love dancing - especially Salsa. We hope to be successful at Wessex.


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi Salsera and welcome!  Wishing you every success at the Wessex xxxx


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Hi Sofia and welcome.  Also welcome to Fertility Friends, since I have been having treatment I really have found it a fantastic source of information I hope you found it just as useful, it is certainly brilliant being in contcat with people from the same clinic as you.  Do you have any idea when you will start your IVF treatment?

Wishing you lots of luck      

Tracey XXX


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hey Sof!  Glad you found us


----------



## Salsera (Jul 23, 2007)

Thank you girls

Merse - thank you

Veitchy - Thanks. well we had an appointment letter for 1st consultation appointment and it was due to be Aug 16th. However they sent us an invoice as well with it. Spoke to GP and to Clinic. They now need our GP to fill in a specific form which shows we are being referred as NHS patients so not sure how long that is going to take .... oh well waiting game again. Still am happy as it gives me more of a chance to get blood works done and lose a few unwanted lbs.... 

Witters - Thanks hun.


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hopefully you can get your GP to complete it and return it quickly.  It would be fab to keep that Aug 16th appointment and have everything ready.  Will be tough and chase, chase, chase, but how wonderful to feel that you are actually on the correct road to conceive your baby at long last!


----------



## Salsera (Jul 23, 2007)

Witters - thanks hun. They do cancel the Aug 16th appointment anyway because as an NHS patient it will be different. But yes I am happy to at last be on the road to that precious gift we so much desire. And yep it's only do to me chasing, chasing that I am getting somewhere now.


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Ah, right.  I guess that the private patients get the quicker appointments.  Hopefully the new one won't be too far away, but far enough to get everything ship shape without too much agro and stress.

I'm so excited that finally, you are on your way with something to really look forward to and have some hope too.  You've watched my journey twist and turn and reach our destination (plus some!) now it's my turn to watch yours.


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Hi everyone one,

Well now no spotting, nothing!  All af pains have gone no tiredness feel totally normal so I have no idea what is going on, have I dregged?  I doubt it as so little bleeding, and if not then will i get another bleed soon?  Why does this treatment have to be so hard? Last time everything worked perfectly af arrived on time and 5 days later started stimms but this time it looks like things could be more complicated.

Sorry for the me post but just getting a bit confused, I just hope that the blood test I have tomorrow will shed some light onto what is happening, but even then will not get results until Thursday, so more waiting.

Tracey XXX


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Tracey, sorry that things are so confusing   The bloods will tell you what's going on, but I would think if all you've had is a little bit of spotting, then you may well get some more bleeding.  Just be prepared and if you don't then treat it as a bonus 

Good luck with your blood test!

Poor Keilidh still has a bruise on her hand from the blood tests they both had on Friday.  They certainly didn't like it!


----------



## Treacle (Feb 26, 2004)

Hiya Everyone

Big welcome to Sofia. Hope your appointment comes through soon.

Witters ~ It used to break my heart watching the doctors put needles into Charlotte as a tiny baby - I'm no better now, so all of you are very brave.  Why did Myles & Keilidh need their bloods done?

Tracey ~ How frustrating about AF not arriving in full force.  It's horrible not knowing what's happening isn't it - but hopefully your blood test will be able to shed some light.  I thought it was a bit early to have started AF, so maybe you will have another bleed.  

Merse ~ Hope you're OK.

We went swimming today & DH came along too.  Pool was empty, which was great and now Charlotte is sleepig off her swim.  Dunked her loads, which she protested about a couple of times, but we all enjoyed it.  DR going OK - still bloated and tired, but that's about it.  Making the most of the nice weather today and me & Charlotte are off to a local farm to meet up with some of her little friends....she's got a better social life than me!

Catch up soon
Take Care
Nikki
x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Nikki, my two love their swimming!  We are going away soon where the house has a private indoor pool, perfect!  They needed bloods done for allergy testing.  Thankfully, the prick tests came back fine, just waiting on the bloods...
Enjoy the farm!  Must take M&K to see their horsey brother again actually...


----------



## Salsera (Jul 23, 2007)

Thanks Sarah   I am feeling positive about it, just hope I get a good outcome too . awww poor babies   must be so hard to watch them have anything like that done.

Treacle - thanks    Enjoy the farm it sounds lovely oh and the weather cos I think we're lucky today but it's gonna be bad again for the rest of the week  

Tracey - it's so frustrating isn't it... I hope you manage to get some answers soon  

I'm so busy at work... need to get on but wanted to pop by again after this am... bbl
xxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Tracey have you given Gillian a ring and asked her about it? But i'm sure a blood test will tell all anyway but i know its the waiting that drives you mad!!
Sofia my first IVF was NHS and once i'd got my referral it was about a month b4 i had my appointment, i think private takes priority so it depends on there waiting lists! But hope you don't have long to wait!
Hi to all xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Salsera (Jul 23, 2007)

Thanks Merse


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi girls how are we all?


----------



## Salsera (Jul 23, 2007)

Merse - I'm not too bad although my body is fighting a cold and I hate the air con at work ;(
My GP has now got the form he needs to fill in and is giving me a call back appt tonight to go through it.  How are you doing?


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

Well I had my blood test yesterday and should get my results after 14:00 today but I know that I am not going to be downregged as I have not yet had a proper bleed.  Still just spotting so very frustrating, I need my bleed to have started properly by Sunday so I can start stimming on Wednesday otherwise everything is delayed by a week  

Treacle - has your af arrived yet? How are your jabs going?

Hi to Merse, Witters, Sofia and everyone else.

Tracey XXX


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Your GP is great Sofia!  Sorry you are fighting a cold   I woke up with one too 

Tracey, good luck with the results.  I hope that they are ok and AF visits properly.  She's with me at the moment (although very light too) so I'll pass her on if I can 

How is everyone else?


----------



## Salsera (Jul 23, 2007)

Tracey - good luck with the results xx, still feels weird saying it but I hope AF visits you properly.

Witters - yes, he's so great, bless him.... I should be working but just have no motivation... don't think the weather helps at all.


----------



## Treacle (Feb 26, 2004)

Hiya Everyone

Tracey ~ Hope your results are OK - good luck.  I've heard of some people being ready for stimms even when they don't have a proper bleed - don't know what happens to the lining - perhaps your body absorbs some of it?  Is that possible?  DR is going OK - really tired and am now having problems sleeping.  I'm so bloated and feel as though I have an extra inch of blubber over my whole body - I'm sure this happened last time.  I was awake most of last night with stomach cramps, so think AF is thinking of arriving - whether it happens soon or not is another question  

Sofia & Witters ~ Sorry to hear you both have colds - must say I'm not surprised with all this horrid weather...hope you both feel better soon.

Merse ~ Hope you're OK.

Snic ~ Hope you feel better after having your cyst sorted - good luck for Monday.

Bought some super strength concentrated fish oil capsules from Boots just now - must have some kind of blood thinning effect 'cos it says not to take asprin or other blood thinning products alongside.  Thought I'd just take it until a couple of days before EC, then I'm on Clexane and Asprin after that anyway.  I took them last time too, so shouldn't be too bad.

Be back later..

Take Care
Nikki
x


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Well my levels are still too high so have to go back on Monday and have a scan and a blood test to try to work out what is going on   I hate this waiting it is driving me  

Treacle - I hope af arrives soon for you if mine arrives this weekend we could both be having EC on the same day.

Tracey XXX


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hugs Tracey!  Keep going, it will all come right in the end


----------



## Treacle (Feb 26, 2004)

Oh Blimey Tracey - it's really strange isn't it because the same is happening to a few of the other Summer Sensations.  That's both you and Snic having bloods on Monday, so it'd be great to join you both - just need AF to arrive.  Got a few more cramps today, but no sign - could be days away yet.......watch this space!


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi girls,
Tracey hope your af arrives over the weekend.
Sofia have you had your gp appoint yet?
Hi to everyone else!!
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

I think af has arrived, have been spotting all day but looks like it is now turning into a proper bleed, yippee   Please let her be here.

Tracey XXX


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Yippee!!!!!


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Woohoo for AF!!


----------



## snic (Oct 18, 2006)

That is great new Tracey! 

Roll on Monday to see what our blood results are. I hope my oestrogen level has reduced. Does anyone know what may happen if I am still not DR? Do they change the dose or do they delay the cycle? It is a bit of a pian that everything as to be done by Wednesday or you wait another week. 

Nikki - keeping my fingers crossed for your AF.

Hi to everyone else

Snic


----------



## Treacle (Feb 26, 2004)

Hiya

Tracey ~ Fab news AF has arrived - fingers crossed for Monday.

Snic ~ Hopefully you will be DR'd enough by Monday - if you're not then I expect they'd just keep you down regging until all your levels are OK.  You're right about it being frustrating you can only start on a Wednesday - got everything crossed for you too.

Hi to Witters, Merse, Sofia & any other Wessex ladies I haven't mentioned - hope you're all OK.

Well no sign of any cramps now, so don't think AF will be here for a while.  You should see my bloated belly though - it's so embarrassing as I look 6 months pregnant.  Do you think it's water retention?  I seem to have got a chubby face again too (not that I'm skinny to begin with) and I'm looking like a hamster.

Off to see Jimmy Carr tonight, so looking forward to that.  Catch up later.

Take Care
Nikki
x


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 13, 2004)

Hello everyone and pleased to meet you all!

I am at the Wessex too, and as you can see from my profile, the clinic has blessed us with our little boy. He is 16 months old now, so we are trying for a sibling. I am on day 4 of Puregon 450 iu and my blood test on friday revealed 'lowish' oestrogen levels, so bumped up from 400 to 450iu daily........fingers crossed for mondays blood test! I didnt respond too well last round (although it was good enough for me as from the 6 eggs collected we got our boy!). So on the 'step-down' protocol this time.

I look forward to more chats soon!

Love Charlie1 xxxxx


----------



## Treacle (Feb 26, 2004)

Hi Charlie1

Glad to 'meet' another Wessex girl and glad to hear about another Wessex success story.  We're currently trying for a sibling for our DD and am down regging right now - waiting for AF to arrive (still!).  

Hope the higher dose of Puregon does the trick for you and that your bloods are good on Monday. 

Good Luck!
Take Care
Nikki
x


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Hi Charlie1,

It really is great to hear of another Wessex success.  I hope the increased dose does the trick I am going to be on the step-down protocol this time and hope to start Puregon on Wednesday but to be honest don't feel that I will be properly downregged by then.

Look forward to chatting you and wishing you lots of      

Tracey XXX


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi Charlie, good luck for this cycle!  My twinswere born in May 2006, so close on age to your little boy   I hope you get a sibling for him this cycle


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi charlie and welcome!  What is a step down protocol? 
Tracey and snic hope you are all dreg tom.
hope everyone else ok? xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

I think it's another name for de-regging 

Best of luck for all the blood tests tomorrow!


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 13, 2004)

Hi Treacle, Veitchy, Witters and Merse, 

Lovely to have your replies thank you. Its so nice to feel connected to some ladies who are a little closer to home and know the clinic, its staff and their 'ways of doing things'. I have two friends who have both had success stories from the Wessex. One had a singleton and then twins and another twins. So I feel very confident for you all. 

I don't know about you girls,but I sometimes worry that I should be at a top London clinic, where you practically live, having all sorts of monitoring, bloods, scans etc etc etc. But its so costly and I personally would not fancy lengthy car/train journeys.....the stress would be counter-productive for me I'm sure. And when you go in and see all those photos on the walls at Wessex, you think, well, they must be doing something right!.......I have real faith in them. I am still waiting for them to put up the photo of our little'un though!

I think the step-down protocol means that you are a bit more closely monitored if you are; a) at risk of OHSS or b) are a poor responder. Once down-regulated, they start you on stimulation drugs on a wednesday, then do bloods on day 3, 6, 8 and 10, with scans on days 8 and 10 also. This is so that they can up or decrease the stim doses according to oestradiol levels and follicle maturity. I think alot of clinics do this as standard anyway. I didnt have this in any of my previous attempts and feel reassured actually that they are keeping a closer eye.....gosh, we pay enough!

I really hope we can be a good support for one another. You know, this fertility treatment lark is pretty common(obviously, as this website proves!)......in my postnatal group (of about 10-15), there were three other mums who had all had ivf/icsi babies. And certainly not first time round either....third time round for me, 2nd time for two girls and many goes for the other....so stick in there if you can! I remember my sister doing some kind of 'I-ching' thing on me before all my treatment (a Chinese fortune telling thing). I thought it was a load of old nonsense at the time, but I remember the analogy of a ram with its horns stuck in a gate....weird! But it was suggesting that once I was stuck in to something I must keep on pushing and would pull through in the end......so I did, and I did! 

So heres hoping that we are all mighty strong rams who will bash through those bl**dy gates and enjoy the long green grass on the other side.Now, I really am waffling and sound like a complete loony to you all I am sure.....And Ive not had a drop to drink.....I wish!

Better get some kip now, but speak to you all soon.

Charlie1 xxxxx


----------



## Treacle (Feb 26, 2004)

Hiya

Charlie1 ~ I'm on the step down protocol too - must admit I was beginning to worrying about monitoring of levels during tx until they explained this protocol to me on my day 19 appt.  Good luck for tomorrow x

Good luck to Tracey & Snic for your bloods tomorrow too!

Well still no AF - I'm now on day 30 of my cycle - normally 31 day cycle so might arrive in the next day or so.  When I asked Frances when I might have AF during DR, she said it'd most probably arrive before my AF is normally due    Hopefully it'll arrive before Thurs 'cos otherwise I have to phone the clinic.

Hi Witters, Merse and any other Wessex Girls I've not mentioned - hope you're all OK.

Catch up tomorrow
Take Care
Nikki
x


----------



## Salsera (Jul 23, 2007)

Hiya girls, just a quick stop by

Had a busy w/e... AF caught up with me yay... that means tomorrow I can go and have my fsh, hep b & c done and on Tues my dh will have hep b & c and hopefully we will both be able to have the HIV etc bloods done. My GP is lovely and called me to go through the eligibility form with me. He needs to get some answers also from consultant at St Mary's hospital for some answers. After that we'll see how long we have to wait to have our 'new' first appt at Wessex.

For all those waiting for AF I will try and send her your way too ;o)

Hi Charlie1 - I only recently joined the group as well and it's lovely to hear more and more success stories from Wessex... as I and hubby are hoping to join those ranks after 7& a half yrs of trying unsuccessfully..

Anyway hiya Nikki, Merse, Tracey, Witters and all the other Wessex girls, hope you've all had a good w/e and this week brings us all the results, AF and any other things that we need...

Sofía


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Yay for AF Sofia!  Glad things are starting to move once again 

Charlie, ahh, I see what you mean about the step down protocol now!  I was one of the OHSS'ers and must admit that I was NOT impressed!  I didn't feel that I was monitored near enough close enough, even when I expressed concerns and requested an extra scan with bloods.  They only did bloods and didn't rush the results through, so it was a pretty pointless excercise.  Instead, I ended up in ICU and hospital for 2 weeks, unable to move for wires, tubes and monitors.  I even developed bed sores!!  When I recovered, let's just say that they found out exactly what we thought about our treatment, at which point Sue Ingamels took control and restored our faith and trust in them.  She was the first person in the medical profession who actually admitted that we had been treated badly, so she earnt much respect from us.  It was her who did my successful transfer, so will be forever in our hearts


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi all my af arrived yesterday so i can have my fsh done again this wk!
The step down protocol sounds good i have to say i wasn't impressed with their monitoring, i didn't have a single blood test while stimming so got to day 8 (first scan) before they realised nothing was happening! If i'd been more closely monitored they could have upped the drugs or abandoned earlier and saved me a lot of money on drugs!! When do they do the bloods whilst stimming now? xxxx


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

Merse - I am on the step down protocol and will have bloods on day 3 and 6 initially then scans on day 9 and 11 and may also have bloods done on these days too.  What fun as everyone struggles to get any blood from me!!!  

Well I had my bloods done this morning so now just waiting, again....  af is with me full force so did not have a scan which I was more than happy about.

I will let you all now later what is happening.

Tracey XXX


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Tracey i have the same problem with blood tests!! Last time it took Gillian 3 goes i looked like a druggie!! Did u do this protocol last time? I know what u mean about scans i've had so many as got cysts, take ages to stim and pregnancies!! xxxx


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Merse, no last time I was due to have my first scan on day 8 but was feeling very bloated so contacted the Wessex direct and got a scan and blood done on day 7 which showed 20+ follicles and only after that did I get another blood test on day 8 and 10 but by then it was too late really.  This time I insisted I was monitored more carefully. 

Tracey XXX


----------



## snic (Oct 18, 2006)

I will be on the opposite to you girls. I am on the 'step up' programme where they start me on 200 and then take bloods on day 3 and 6 to see how I am responding. Mind you I had another blood test this morning and am still waiting to see if I have DR so will know later on today. Perhaps we will be on the same day Tracey?


----------



## snic (Oct 18, 2006)

Just heard from Francis. I am now DR and can start stimms on Wed. Wahoo!!!  

Tracey - Any news?


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Me too Snic just got the call and all downregged and will also start stimming on Wednesday, yippee!!!!!

Tracey XXX


----------



## snic (Oct 18, 2006)

COOL! 

We can compare notes!

Snic x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

How exciting!

I have just put some new pics on my blog and thought I'd post some -

Myles thinking his sister's highchair is far better than his - she is _not _amused!









Just fallen asleep









Myles after dinner









Keilidh enjoying a strawberry









A couple of them having fun in their play cube


----------



## Treacle (Feb 26, 2004)

Hiya 

Snic & Tracey ~ Great news that you can both start stimming on Wednesday - so pleased for you both.

Merse ~ Good luck with your bloods this month.

Sofia ~ Pleased AF has arrived for you too - hope you don't have to wait too long for your appointment at the Wessex.

Witters ~ Love the new piccies x

Well all this talk of AF must've moved things along for me 'cos I started spotting today.  Hope AF will be here in full force soon - with any luck I'll be ready to start stimms next Wednesday, so only a week behind you Snic & Tracey.

Catch up later
Take Care
Nikki
x


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Tracey and Snic good news on dreg!!
Witters lovely pics!
Treacle hope af arrives prop!
Sofia good news hopefully ball rolling soon!
Charlie1 any news on your dreg yet?
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Nikki - I hope af has now arrived full flow for you and you can start looking forward to starting stimming  .

Witters - The photos are gorgeous.

Merse - Is your blood test tomorrow? When will you get to know the results?  Yesterday when I was chatting to the lady who is covering for Gillian, although she was lovely I was shocked how little she knew I had to tell her when I wanted my blood tests and scans done   Ok as I have been here before but for someone on a first cycle I would be very worried.

Snic - I can't wait until tomorrow and then I have blood tests on Friday and Monday, is this the same as you?

Sofia - good news that you can get all your bloods done and sorted, it won't be long before you are in the middle of your treatment, I have been amazed how quickly time has gone, that is except when I am waiting for af to arrive and 2WW which takes forever.

Tracey XXX


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Tracey i've had the same problem! I really think they should either get someone up from the wessex or make everyone go down there when Gillian is off as its not a proper service and how much money are we paying!!! Had blood test today at hospital so will prob ring Berry at hamp clinic on mon and see if results back yet (gillian said to call Berry as i don't want to wait till shes back!) xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Merse - pleased you got your blood test done and I hope you can get the results on Monday.  I had to get everything done at the Wessex for my 1st cycle and to be honest with Gillian off even now I am considering asking if I can do that again.  I think I will just see how things go on friday when I have my day 3 blood test.

Tracey XXX


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

I think thats a good idea Tracey think i would do the same in your position! Is Mr O'sulivan around to do your scans? xx


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

He is but, I am not as confident with him as I am the Wessex.  When I saw him on Monday he said he wanted to start me on my stimms on Tuesday which I thought odd, as I am a fast responder the wessex like me to start on a Wednesday.  Anyway checked this with the Wessex and they said Wednesday!!!  So left me a bit confused.

Tracey XXX


----------



## snic (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi Tracey,
I als have bllods on Friday and Monday as I am on the step (up) programme. Scans booked in for next Wed and the following Frid.
Snic


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Snic,  What dosage of Puregon are you starting on?  I will be 150 as started on 200 last time then had to come down to 150 from day 8 onwards.

Tracey XXX


----------



## Treacle (Feb 26, 2004)

Hi Everyone

It's getting so exciting now that things are progressing for everyone....my news today is that AF arrived in full force during the night.  I phoned the clinic this morning and they said I could come for bloods on Friday    I thought it was only Mon, Tues or Weds that you could go - anyway, the lady I spoke to got through to Frances and she said Friday was fine.  In the end I said I'd need to check with DH as he's going to come with me (long story - new car, too big for me but I like it now, but don't want to drive on the motorway on my own first time - I know, what a wimp!).  Anyway, asked if I could go Monday instead of Friday as DH can't do Friday and then the lady said she'd better check with Frances.  Frances came on the phone and told me to come in tomorrow for bloods as I've been DR for 13 days and have had started AF properly - if I have DR'd then she said I can start stimming tomorrow rather than wait another week!  I'm not getting my hopes up, but you never know I could be joining you Snic & Tracey.

Merse ~ Glad you got your bloods done & hope the results are with you soon.

Tracey ~ I'd say if you're any way worried about not getting the treatment/advice you should be getting, then I'd ask to be seen at the Wessex just to put your mind at rest - you've got to spend all your energy concentrating on positive thoughts for your growing embies.  Good luck for starting stimms tomorrow!

Snic ~ Good luck for stimming tomorrow!  

Charlie1 ~ Hope you have some good news from your blood test - let us know how you got on.

Must go, laptop battery is just about to give up - I'll plug it in and be back later.

Take Care
Nikki
x


----------



## snic (Oct 18, 2006)

Nikki, that is great news. Hopefully you get the go ahead for tomorrow and I can imagine the three of us at EC like buses going into the room, one after another! Are you going to the next Dorset meeting on the 7th Aug?

Tracey, I am on 200 to start and then they will assess after the first lot of bloods. Initially they thought I may need more if the cycst comes back but I am relatively young, have a lowish FSH and have got pregnant naturally twice before my tubes were removed (athough they resulted in a misscarriage and ectopic) so I may just remain on 200.

Snic


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

It's so exciting to read your chitter chatter about your cycles!  I really am thinking positively for each and every one of your cycles!

Nikki, what new car have you got?  I am so greatful as we always cross insure our cars - me, DH, FIL and DH's business partner, and so I am quite happy driving anything from a little C3 to a left hand drive 2 seater to a powerful Jaguar XJR to my 7 seater MPV.  I'm so glad that DH pushed me to do it as nothing phases me now.  Had he not, I can quite imagine myself in your predicament.  You will be fine!  I totally understand you wanting to have someone else in the car with you the first time though.


----------



## Treacle (Feb 26, 2004)

Hello again

Snic ~ I'm hoping to come along next Tues - what time does everyone get there?

Witters ~ DH came home with a Mercedes ML500 on Saturday - traded my car in without telling me.  I knew he had his eye on it, but didn't think he'd go for it.  It's huge, but I'm getting used to it.  It's more powerful than anything I've driven before, but I love being in an automatic again.

Catch up soon.
Nikki
x


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 13, 2004)

Hello girls,

I think we will all be going through treatments with only a week or so apart! Ive got my first scan tomorrow (day 8 of stimms) and blood test was fine on monday. Can't believe it is all speeding up now.....next week it will all be happenning!!! Lots of luck to you all and I will be checking in on your progress.

Witters, your twins are just gorgeous......but I'm sorry you had such an ordeal with the OHSS.....I had similar anxieties when I had my ectopic. Think there were a few blunders.....but things have been put right now and Sue I is a star. 

And Merse, you are right, they do need to keep a close eye, on us all......I know many clinics have you in every day for scans/blood tests, so I tend to just demand what I want now! Anyway, another Wessex success story Ive heard about today, a lady who is 12 weeks preggers, first time around. 

And for Snic, I had an ectopic in my right tube and terrible hyrosalpinx and twisting on the left and I remember after both were removed, the cons telling me that my chances of getting pregnant were so much greater as the inflamed tubes were causing my womb to be irritated too......and 7 months after that happening, I concieved with my boy.....so everything crossed for you.

Love Charlie1 xxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Wow everyones going to be having there 2 wk wait together!! 
Tracey what have you decided to do? I think if you are worried you should do something sooner rather than later 
hope everyone has a good day xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Nikki, ohhhh, how wonderful!  I bert you are very proud sat in traffic in your shiney new Merc!


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Morning everyone,

Well I have done my first stimming jab, but last time it hurt and this time did not feel anything so I am worried that I did it right   I am sure it will be ok, just me worrying.

Nikki - Really hope you are ready to go, it would be brilliant to have 3 of us having EC around the same day and then on the 2WW together.

Merse - Still unsure what to do, I think i will have my blood test on Friday and see how that is dealt with if I have any doubts I will contact the Wessex and go down there for the rest of my scans and blood tests.

Charlie - hope you scan goes well tomorrow and you have lots of lovely follies.

Snic - Hope your first stimming jab went ok.

I still can't believe that there are now 4 of us all having treatment so close together it really is brilliant.

Tracey XXX


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Hi just a quick question I wonder anyone can help me with.  As you know I have starting stimming but af is still here quite heavy, last time af was almost gone when I started stimming and then after first jab I remember it disappearing altogether.  Should this happen again? just worried my lining will not be thick enough by my day 8 scan.

Thanks
Tracey XXX


----------



## snic (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi Tracey,
If it makes you feel better I started bleeding again quite heavily yesterday and started stimms today. Sue said this was to be expected as my lining wasn't quite thin enough so I am not worrying. I am sure thy will see how things are going and can always up the Puregon if needs be.
Snic


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Thanks Snic, I think I am just being a worrier


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 13, 2004)

Hi everyone. 

Tracey, I too was still bleeding into the first few days of my stim drugs but then it stopped pretty much by day 4. This probably accounts for my low oestrogen levels on my day 3 blood test. But dont worry, sometimes it just takes a bit of time to pick up.

I had my day 8 scan today. I have 9 follicles on my right and about 7 on the left. A couple are 14mm but the majority are still only about 7mm, so I will be stimming for a bit longer....I do hope they catch up in growth! Having regular acupuncture so will demand he makes my follicles mature and my eggs ripen!!!

Hope all goes well for everyone. Me back in on friday for day 10 scan. Dr Sue thinks I wont be ready for E/C monday, but more like next wednesday.

Love to all

Charlie11 xxxxx


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Charlie - 16 follicles is brilliant and I am sure they will all catch up soon       

Tracey XXX


----------



## Treacle (Feb 26, 2004)

Hiya Girls

Just a quickie from me as I'm off back to bed.  Woke up yesterday with a stomach bug - couldn't keep off the toilet and had awful stomach cramps.  Anyway, was meant to be at the clinic for bloods at 9.10am - phoned them at 8am and they asked me to leave it an hour or so to see if I felt any better.  By 9am I felt much worse, so phoned to say I'd have to leave it til next week - anyhow, Frances asked me to get to the shops and get some Immodium and try to make my way up as they wanted to check my levels.  Managed to get there without any stops (just about!) but felt awful - had my bloods done and came home.

Had a call in the afternoon to say I am suppressed and I could start stimming, but I said I felt so awful that I didn't feel comfortable starting stimming as I couldn't even keep any fluids in me, so that didn't bode well for stimming as you need to keep your fluids up.  They agreed to leave me DRing for another week and so I start stimms next Weds.  Do you think I've made the right decision? I really do feel poo so I'm sure I have.

I'm back off to bed now as I've still got tummy cramps and just want to feel better again.

Sorry for the me post - will be back soon to catch up with you all.

Bye for now
Nikki
x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Oh, Nikki, how awful    You have definately made the right decision, you don't need and if's or but's in your treatment.  Atleast you know that you are all set to go, and another week of de-regging won't hurt you.  I hope you feel better soon, we only want you stuck to that toilet by puking with morning sickness   even then, we hope you won't get it that bad


----------



## Salsera (Jul 23, 2007)

Morning girls  

sorry to have been MIA... been a busy couple of days of blood tests being done... yesterday loads of work and was answering in my head but somehow that doesn't seem to make it to paper for you all to see  

Nikki - Bid hugs hun, you've totally made the right decision, you need to feel well before you carry on. Hang in there and hope you feel better asap xx

So nice to hear you all chattering about your cycles and whereabouts you are and seems like a few of you will be going through the same and the 2ww together. All the best of luck  

Sorry these aren't proper personals but only having time to catch up a little bit from work, naughty me  

Monday had Hep B&C and my LH and FSH level bloods done. Results will be sent to GP so hopefully won't take too long to find out.
Tuesday - dh had his Hep B&C. Then we both went to GUM to have our full screening tests done. It was a bit of a nightmare in that we were there for ages - poor dh had to try and get into work. We were there from about 8.15am filled in some forms (for new people) and clinic due to start 8.30am. Dh got called in first luckily and then when he came out and was going to put jacket on I saw he was bleeding and it was all over his work shirt   so he had to go back in to get it sorted a little. Then walk home and get changed before going to work   - poor little mite he also had a rather painful test as well.
I in the meantime was still sitting waiting to be seen (luckily had day off work), 3 or 4 guys got seen b4 me. Then I went in had the usual questions etc, had a swab and a smear -like thing done which took some scraping from my cervix   wasn't expecting it - dunno what I was expecting. Anyway then had bloods taken. Taken back and told swab etc looked ok under microscope and I have no infections - was I meant to be expecting any? . Anyway said all would be sent for analysis and to call in 10 days time to find out if all results ready. If they are to ask for letter form and go and pick it up hopefully ready for when we have our Wessex appt.

At least it's all done... anyway sorry mostly me post.... just wanted to let you know I was still around and what was going on.

I am thinking of you all and wishing you all the very best of luck    sorry if lurking a bit and not being able to post properly. Will try to make up for it soon.

Sofía


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Sofia, no apologies needed!  We all have busy times and then make up for it in quiet times.  We're just glad to have you here and experience your journey to mummyhood   Sorry that the tests were all a bit 'goods and bads'.  Your DH will really appreciate what you will be going through now he's had a little taster   I'm sorry that he had to have a bad experience though.  It sounds like you have had a real good MOT!  Atleast it's all done now and all looks to be fine and ready to start treatment.


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Nikki - I am so sorry you are feeling unwell.  As everyone else has said you have definately done the right thing waiting a week, to cope with feeling so ill and stimming would not have done your body any good at all.  Hope you are feeling a bit better today.

Sofia - Great news that you got all your tests done.  It won't be long before you get your appointment date with the wessex through, then the fun begins  

Snic- How are you getting on? Any side effects?

Hi to Charlie, Witters and Merse hope you are all OK.

Well my stims are going OK, I should not have worried about af as that has totally disappeared so drugs are already doing there thing which is good.  I can also feel some aching in my ovaries and very tired and weepy this morning.  I think I prefered dregging as I had less side effects.  I am begining to worry as I responded so quickly last time and from day 7 onwards was feeling unwell, at least I have got my blood test tomorrow to check all is well.

Tracey XXX


----------



## snic (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi Tracey,
I have had no side effects yet. Mind you I am still bleeding quite heavily so am slightly anxious my bloods tomorrow won't be up to scratch. Never mind  

Nikki - you have definitely made the right decision. One week is going to fly by and you want to be as fit and healthy as possible. There is no point in you feeling bad and putting even more pressure on yourself to drink. I am struggling drinking water so it must be impossible if you aren't keeping much in your body anyway. I was DR for an extra week and it goes quickly.

Charlie - Great news on your follies! 

Snic


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi all
Niki hope you are feeling a bit betta today? And def think you have made the right decision! 
Sofia good you have tests done, another box ticked, you'll soon be at the Wessex! 
Tracey try not to worry are you on less drugs this time? 
Charlie great news on follies!! 
Snic i don't think everybody has side effects from stims so don't worry! 
 to everybody else xxxx


----------



## Treacle (Feb 26, 2004)

Hiya

Tracey & Snic ~ How did your bloods go today?  Do they ring you to let you know how you're doing?  How are stimms going?

Sofia ~ Bet you're relieved now all of those bloods and screening tests are sorted - what a nightmare by the sound of it!  

Merse ~ When are your bloods back?

Charlie1 ~ How did your scan go today?

I'm feeling a lot better today, but I've gone and passed my bug onto DH and both my neices    DH is in bed as I type with a temperature.  I'm a tad worried now 'cos I had a temp on Weds and DH has now got one - will this affect our tx in any way do you think?  I know that sperm can be affected by temps, but I'm sure it's something like 3 months down the line.....one more thing for me to worry about I suppose  

Hi to all of the other Wessex ladies - hope you're all OK.

Have a great weekend everyone - it's meant to be a   one!

Take Care
Nikki
x


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi all hope you are having a good week end? 
Nikki I'm sure dh will be fine its a while before hes needed!!!
Tracey and snic how were your bloods?
Charlie how was scan?
hope everyone else ok?  xxxxxxxx


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Hi everyone, I hope you are all having a good weekend.

Nikki - I am pleased you are feeling a bit better and I hope is dh is a bit better today.

Merse-  Good luck for your results tomorrow.

Snic - How are you getting on, where your b loods OK on Friday?

Charlie - Hope everything is going OK for you when will your EC be?

Hi to Witter and Sofia.

Well my bloods on Friday were on track and my dosage did  not change, but they have decided to do a scan tomorrow so beginnig to worry about that.  Hopefully it will show some follies and everything looking OK.

Tracey XXX


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Morning Everyone,

Just a quick update from me just got back from my scan and I have 8/9 follicles of 10mm on one ovary and 2/3 follicles of 10mm on the other with my lining at 7mm.  I know that is all good and my consultant was really happy with that for day 6, but last time I had lots more and although I was uncomfortable and began to overstimulate I some how felt better about things.  I have got another scan on Wednesday so I will wait and see what that brings.

Tracey XXX


----------



## snic (Oct 18, 2006)

I had to increase my puregon to 250 on Friday after my bloodtest but the nurse this morning said I was borderline going up so am not too worried. Find out the results of this morning's test results later and have my scan on Wednesday.

Great news about your follies Tracey. Still plenty of time for them to grow. Did you ask why they wanted to scan you today as your bloods were fine?

Nikki, glad you are feeling better and hope the rest of the family follows suit!

Charlie1 - Is your E/C Wednesday or if it is today good luck!

Hi to Merse, Witters, Salsera and all the other Wessex ladies.

Snic


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 13, 2004)

Hello everyone,

Had my final scan today. 10 big juicy follies plus half a dozen or so smaller ones so they are doing egg collection on wednesday. Just as well as I am starting to feel sore now!

Tracey, those follies sound great to me. Its better to have them all at a similar size as they will all hopefully mature at the same time and produce some nice ripe eggs. At day 8, most of mine were still quite small, 7-8mm. So for day 6, you are doing brilliantly. And you have a nice number. Dont worry, everything sounds good. And I have only just started to feel bloated today. Like you, I wanted to feel swollen with follicles, but I do now and you will too I am sure when you are nearly ready for e/c.

Sorry no more personal emails but I must get to bed and have an early night (oops, no, gotta wait up til 11pm for hcg injections!!!). Good luck ye all, and talk soon......probably crossing paths with some of you at the clinic!

Love Charlie1 xxx


----------



## snic (Oct 18, 2006)

Well done Charlie that is brilliant news! Fingers crossed they get lots of lovely eggs at EC on Wed.
Snic


----------



## Treacle (Feb 26, 2004)

Morning everyone

Tracey ~ Fab news on your embies - I'd say you've got a nice crop there!  Good luck for your scan tomorrow.

Snic ~ It's good that you're being monitored regularly so that they can up your puregon dose - you've got plenty of time for those embies to grow - good luck for your scan too.  BTW might not be able to make tonight - DH is meant to be going to his off roading club meeting tonight but hasn't decided yet.

Charlie ~ Hope you managed to stay awake for your trigger last night - good luck for EC on Wednesday.

Merse ~ Did you get your blood results yesterday?

Hi to any other Wessex Girls I haven't mentioned - hope you're OK.

I start stimms tomorrow - getting a bit nervous now.  I've been useless drinking fluids while DR, so I hope I get better when I'm stimming.  I've started drinking my milk (yuk!) and eating brazil nuts.  Got a question for you stimming ladies, you know the puregon cartridges have at least 100iu extra in the cartidges (ie. a 600iu cartridge would have at least 700iu), I just wanted to ask, do you use all of your cartridge or do you change cartridge once the suggested doese (600iu) has been used?  I was reading through the instructions on the puregon pen yesterday and it told you what to do if you'd started injecting and the catridge ran out mid injection - it will show you in the doseage window how much is left to inject, so you can change the cartridge and inject the remaining amount.

Would appreciate your advice on this.

Catch up later.
Take Care
Nikki
x


----------



## snic (Oct 18, 2006)

hi Nikki,
The nurse at the wessex should explain it to you. Basically you twist the pen to the amount needed and keep going until it has run out. This may happen and you still haven't pushed all the way. You then switch to a new cartridge and just inject the rest in for that day. This meanes that you may have 2 injections in one day but you get extra for your money. I got an extra 125 out of my first cartridge. Hope this makes sense  

Hopefully see you tonight but if not good luck for stimming!
Sx


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Morning everyone,

Nikki,  Good luck with your first stimming jab tomorrow.  As for using all the Puregon, I do, it does mean giving yourself 3 injections but on Sunday I got an extra 100 out of a 600iu vial so well worth it especially if you look at the cost of each vial. Just make a note of how much you have not injected then put your new vial in and inject the amount still outstanding.

Snic, hope you are feeling better about things today, as I said on the Summer Sensations board at least the clinic are keeping a lose eye on you and if it takes a acouple of extra days of stimming than thats not the end of the world, good luck for your scan tomorrow     

Charlie, hope your trigger jab went ok and good luck for EC     

Hi to everyone else.

Tracey XXX


----------



## Treacle (Feb 26, 2004)

Hiya

Thanks Snic & Tracey for your replies - catch up with you soon.

Take Care
Nikki
x


----------



## Salsera (Jul 23, 2007)

Thinking of you all and wishing you all the very best of luck...

Lots of work here, not much else going on - awaiting test results etc...
xx
Sofía


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi all, well stimming seems to be going well for everyone which is great news! Am very envious of all your follicles, only had 7 first time and none the second!! And its good they seem to be keeping a close eye on you all!!
Tracey hows it going at basing any betta?
Charlie good luck for tom! 
Didn't phone for results yesterday had a day off with dh and didn't want to spoil it so have phoned today and left a message with cons secretary to phone me so hopefully get them today!! 
lots of love and luck to all xxxxxxxxx


----------



## emsypops (Mar 4, 2007)

Hello ladies
Can I join in, I am hopefully about to start treatment at Wessex too.  I am like Sofia one of those lucky enough to qualify for NHS treatment and hopefully by tomorrow we should have an appointment datefor our first consultation after having loads of test, loads of forms and loads of letters whizzing backwards and forwards.

Maybe I'm being a bit of a wimp but the process so far has been a nightmare, unfortunately my GP has not quite go a grip on the process and it so far I have had 2 cancelled appts with Wessex as paperwork hadnt been completed, twice they have sent me private appt's, blood tests have gone astray and to top it all they now cant find my latest FSH results so Wessex cant give me an appt until they have all qualifying results.

As you say chase, chase, chase, but it does wear you down.

We need treatment due to Dh's very low count, so I am hooping and praying that everything that can go wrong has already gone wrong and that as soon as we get our appt at Wessex everything will be a breeze.

I am praying that we will get appts now v quickly as we have to contend with the additional complication of DH being Navy and being away quite a lot, as it is now, if I do manage to conceive the chances are that he will be away for the birth as he is due to go away for 9 months next year, not idea, but at 38 we cant wait any longer really.

Anyway enough about me, I have just spent the last hour or so reading all your posts and I will have everything crossed for all those of you who are currently in the process.

take care

Emma


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Hi Emma and wlecome,

I am sorry everything has been so difficult so far but as you say hopefully from now everything will get a little easier.  I also hope we can all give you lots of support and advice when you need it.

My DH is ex Navy came out after 22 years in so I can totally relate how hard that is.  Is he based on a Portsmouth ship? we also used to live around the Fareham area and DH still works in Gosport so know the area well.

Look forward to getting to know you.

Tracey XXX


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Merse - did you manage to get your results?  

Snic -      for your scan tomorrow

Hi to everyone else, I have got my day 8 scan tomorrow so getting excited about that although today I have started to feel a bit bloated, so I guess my follies are still growing.

Tracey XXX


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi Emma and welcome! Hopefully we can all be of help here!! 
No results for me yet, hopefully be tom!
Good luck with scan tom Traceyxxx


----------



## emsypops (Mar 4, 2007)

Thankyou Tracey and Merse for the welcome.

Tracey, DH is currently at FOST down in Plymouth so a weekend warrior, to add to the complications!!  He is on Summer leave now for the whole of August which is a bit of a culture shock.  He goes onto a Portsmouth ship next year, which in some ways is good, but as she goes down to the Falklands also not so good, grotty trip.  he is a lifer so will retire anytime from 55 up, so yonks to go yet.  we live in MQ's in Hillhead, which I have to say are the best thing about being RN.


Fingers crossed for your scan today, and to Snic too.

take care

Emma


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Morning All,

Well I have had my scan and I now have 8/10 on my left ovary at @14mm and 4/6 on my right @ 10mm so doing nicely.  They have decided that although the growth is a bit slow they don't want to risk increasing my dose from 150 so it may be EC on Weds not Tuesday should find out on Friday.  Feeling so much happier about things today.

Tracey XXX


----------



## snic (Oct 18, 2006)

Tracey,
That is brilliant news. I had my scan too and they found 13 follies on my left ovary (measuring from 8mm - 12mm) and still couldn't find my right ovary so it looks as though they won't be able to get any eggs from that! I am going back for scan on Friday and like you may have EC on Tues or Wed.
Snic


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Snic, that is great news that you have 13 follies,  I guess we both need to wait until Friday to find out what happens next.

Tracey XXX


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Tracey and snic thats gr8 news for you both!!!
No news on my fsh results nobody's got back to me!! Will prob leave till Mon when lady i deal with is back from hols!!
lol xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Treacle (Feb 26, 2004)

Hiya

Emma ~ Welcome to the thread - hope you get to start tx soon.

Tracey ~ Fab news about your embies - glad things are going so well for you.

Snic ~ Great to hear you've got some good embies growing - you did think they wouldn't find your other ovary - good job you've got a good crop on the other one though.

Merse ~ How annoying about blood results - hope you get the results Monday.

Did my first stimms jab this morning - was a nightmare as DH didn't want me to do it in front of Charlotte   (don't know what his problem is), so had to do it in the bathroom.  Then I couldn't get the button to press in - had to take it out and try again, then pushed a little harder and it worked 2nd time.  I don't remember it being so stiff last time - must be my technique, which I hope I'll get better at.  Anyway, next bloods on Friday - my appt is at 8.50am - will I see any of you down there?

Take Care
Nikki
x


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Nikki - Well done on doing your first stimming jab, sorry I did not wish you good luck yesterday but too caught up with my progress, sorry   I am in on Friday but that will be the Hampshire, but if my EC is not till Wednesday will be in at the Wessex for a scan on Monday so maybe we will bump into each other then. I remember thinking initially you do have to puch hard to get the injector started but once it is going and clicking away it is ok.

Merse - If you contact the Hampshire they will bleep Helen or put you through to her ward and she may be able to get your results sorted, I have her contact numbers if you want them? Infact I will PM them to you just in case.

Tracey XXX


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanks Tracey 
Nicki well done with jab and yes you do have to press quite hard to begin with!  xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Treacle (Feb 26, 2004)

Hi Tracey

Don't be daft.....you've been great support to me over the weeks I've been posting on here.  It'd be great if we do get a chance to meet - I'll be in Mon, Wed & Fri next week too.

Any idea when I'll start feeling human again, or does it just get worse during stimms.  I feel sooooooo tired - I'm sure I was the same last time round, but was sure it got better once I started stimming.  I'm starting to get nervous about what follies I might get this time round....the worry is never ending isn't it.

Hope everyone else is OK

Take Care
Nikki
x


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Nikki - I started to feel more human on about day 2 of stimming however I have now started to feel bloated and tired.  If my EC is on Wedsnesday then I will be in on Monday for a scan, EC on Weds and ET on Friday, so if that does happen I am sure we will meet up, I will let you know on Friday what is happening.

Hope you start feeling abit better soon and as for the worrying I don't think that ever stops does it  

Tracey XXX


----------



## Salsera (Jul 23, 2007)

Hi girls,

Glad to hear all good progress being made on follies etc... all the best of luck    thinking of you all.... can't participate much at the mo cos not sure of all the bits you're going through as such but am wishing for everything to work out as it should for you all. 
It's been so hectic at work lately and been quite tired...

Emma - hiya, welcome... it would be nice if we got appointments close by together   ever the optimist me that things will get sorted out soon... we shall see.. My GP is great but he also doesn't understand the process of all the tests and stuff... still it's forever chasing as you said which does make you tired too.. All the best of luck.

Merse - nightmare on waiting for results... I know the feeling...

My blood results have come through Hep B & C all clear for me and dh  
then the following (which I don't understand but perhaps some of you are familiar with...)
LH = 3.7
FSH = 8.8
Prolactin = 551
Beta O = 1432
Testosterone 2.2
 and that's it for now.... need to call Friday to find out about all our screening tests.
My GP has sent off the eligibility PCT form to Wessex so wait to see what happens I guess....

Anyway good luck to everyone


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Just a quicky girls as need to eat only just got home from work, but got fsh back its 9.8 so pleased its gone down from 11.2!! 
Hope everyone ok xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Treacle (Feb 26, 2004)

Hiya

Sofia ~ Glad you got your results...sorrry but can't help that much.  I know that FSH under 10 is a good sign...hope you'll find out more when you get your appt - good luck.

Merse ~ Great news that FSH has lowered - does this mean you'll be cycling again soon?

Tracey ~ Hope you're not feeling too bloated - how is the water intake going?

Snic ~ How are you feeling?  What dose have they got you on at the mo?

Did my 2nd jab this morning no probs.  Had a killer headache again yesterday - I ended up lying on the sofa when I got home and poor Charlotte was playing around me with her toys.  Occasionally she'd come over and lie down with me and pat my back, bless her.  DH came home about 7pm and so he sent me straight to bed, tidied up and put Charlotte to bed for me - he's not too brilliant with the emotional support of tx, but he's a diamond on the practical side    Got up about 8.30pm and DH had cooked tea, so I ate that, watched BB then went back to bed.  I could've sworn I felt a few ovary twinges when I was in bed last night, but perhaps that was my mind playing tricks on me 'cos it does seem too soon.

Anyway, better do some work.

Catch up soon.
Take Care
Nikki
x


----------



## Salsera (Jul 23, 2007)

Morning girls  

Merse - glad your FSH levels are down, good sign   

Nikki - don't worry - I have since found out what it all means from a girl in another bg group I belong to... the only thing is my prolactin level are at the higher end of the normal range - not too bad but could do better - this apparently relates to stress levels and can have some impact on ovulation.... so I need to relax more     Sorry to hear about your horrible headache, sounds like dh is a trooper helping out on the practical side and that helps.  Glad your 2nd jab was easier, I'm sure you'll be an expert at it in no time & fingers crossed on the O twinges too...

Tracey - how r u doing? Hope all is going well.... 

Snic - hope all goes well for you too... follies growing nicely and all....  

Emma- any more news yet for you? I intend to chase next wk after I have (hopefully) my full screening results to see if Wessex have received the PCT eligibility form for our 1 NHS cycle... then hopefully might get an appointment, fingers crossed for us both  

Witters - hiya hunni, hope you M&K and dh are all well  

Right got to get on with some work, take care and thinking of you all
xxx
Sofía


----------



## snic (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi Guys,

Merse - That is brilliant about your FSH levels. You must feel a bit more relieved now.

Nikki - Sorry we missed you on Tuesday evening. Hayley was asking after you. I am actually on 300 Iu puregon. I initially started on 200 then went to 250 then 300. It seems to be doing the trick and I think after my scan and blood test tomorrow they will reasses. My follies need to grow a bit more especially as they will only get to the one ovary. I had really bad headaches until about day 4 of stimms so hopefully you won't have to suffer much more.

Salsera - Your results sound fine. I never find out everything and didn't even know what my results were for anything other than the major ones (HIV etc) and FSH level which is important. The wessex have been amazing for me and they have always mentioned if a result has been 'abnormal'.

Emma - Got any dates yet?

Charlie - How did EC go yesterday?

Witters -


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Merse - That is great news that your FSH levels have come down, obviously everything you are doing is working.

Nikki - I am sure I started feeling ovary twinges from day 2 so maybe that is what you are feeling.  Hope you are feeling better soon at least your dh is being so good wish mine was.  Hope your blood test tomorrow shows everything is going along as it should.

Snic -  Hope your scan goes well tomorrow and that you are feeling ok and not too bloated.  Will you be off work for you 2WW? 

Sofía - I am pleased that all your bloods are back and look OK, hopefully you should get your appointment sorted very sooon.

Charlie - Hope you are OK and your EC went well for you.

Witters - Hi hun hope you are all ok.

I am feeling much better today not so bloated and I am looking forward to my scan tomorrow and finding out when EC will be, I am not worried whether it is Tuesday or Wednesday but it will be good to know.  
Tracey XXX


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi girls, yes am really pleased FSH has lowered, wonder if its the wheatgrass tablets? Will keep taking them!! 
Sofia my prolactin levels always used to be high because i was stressed about the blood tests but since i've got used to them over the years its come down! Could it be the same for you? 
Nikki twinges are good!! Glad jab went betta 2day! I had headaches for the first few days of stimming but it does go! 
Tracey and snic good luck for scans tom, hope you are both ok?
Charlie hope you had a successful day yesterday? 
Emma did you get a date?
Witters your quiet are you away or your babies keeping you busy?
lol to all xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 13, 2004)

Hiya girls,

Just a quick update and have read all your mails and wish you all well with your various stages of treatment......and welcome to Emma. I'm sure this site will be a great support for you. Yes, those GP's do need chasing and its a nightmare! Good luck x

I had EC yesterday. They recovered 9 eggs, but phoned this morning to say there were actucally only 6. Anyway, from that clutch 4 fertilised and are doing good so far, so everything crossed for a decent transfer tomorrow. It would be a bonus if we had 2 to freeze, but I doubt that will happen. Just 2 goodens for tomorrow will be great.

Had acupuncture this afternoon to help prepare my womb for implantation (hopefully) and am feeling decidedly chilled.......long may it last over the 2ww!!!

Good luck and if I go AWOL for 2 weeks, you'll know why.....!!!

LOL  Charlie1 xxxx


----------



## emsypops (Mar 4, 2007)

Morning Ladies,
Happy Friday....its almost the weekend   

Well all moving forward, we go in "some time" next week for them to do another fsh on me, Dh's sperm sample, check my BMI and for our initial consult.  when will all depend on my day 2, so could be anythhing from Tuesday onwards.

We have everything else we need hopefully including all blood test and forms, so it feels like its getting closer.

Good news on your FSH Merse, hopefully it means you go again.

Charlie, thanks for the welcome and good luck for transfer tomorrow, where are you having accupuncture, sounds like a great idea if it works.

Veitchy and snic - Good luck with your scans, hope they are full of goodies

salsera - Chase your GP and get them faxed over, but make sure they also include all necessary test results, that means your fsh, rubella and chylmidia for both you and dh and then chase Jackie, I am sure she is sick and tired of me, but be aware she doesnt work Friday or wednesday afternoon 


Nikki - Good luck with the jabs, I have to admit its the bit im dreading, both for the actual injection and the possible effects they could have.
Take care all

Love
Emma


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Morning Everyone,

Charlie - Brilliant news on your 4 embies well done, hope ET goes well tomorrow     

Emma - Its good that everything is progressing well for you.

Snic - Hope your scan went well.

Hi to Merse, Sofia, Nikki and Witters.

Well my scan went well this morning and i have 8 good size follies on the left and 6 on the right so all set for EC on Tuesday, not long to go now.

Tracey XXX


----------



## Treacle (Feb 26, 2004)

Hiya Everyone

Charlie1 ~ Great news on your 4 embryos - get your positive head on and wish you tons of luck for ET and the dreaded 2ww  

Tracey ~ Glad your scan went well this morning - so that means you're triggering on Sunday night  tons of luck hun  

Snic ~ Hope your scan went well.

Emma ~ Good luck for your appointment next week - glad things are moving along for you.

Had my bloods today - might not hear anything if there's no change to my meds.  They've sent my prescription for Gestone & Clexane off, but have prescribed me a higher dose of Clexane, so will have to get that changed, or get Ferrings to prescribe it in smaller units.  Had another headache yesterday, but it wasn't as bad as Wednesdays - not had nearly enough water today, so must get my drinking head on this afternoon.  No more ovary twinges, so hopefully something is going on inside that tum of mine.

Catch up later
Take Care
Nikki
x


----------



## snic (Oct 18, 2006)

I'm back from the clinic and not much has changed. I now have four good sized follies and all the rest need to do some growing! I have anothr scan on Mon with possible EC on Wed. Still no sign of the elusive Right ovary!!

Tracey - Your follies sound great. Good luck for Tues.
Nikki - keep drinking the water!
Charlie - I hope ET went well today

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## Treacle (Feb 26, 2004)

Hiya

Snic ~ How frustrating that your right ovary is still hiding - must say I'm a tad worried my left one is going to do it's normal trick of hiding.  Hope your other follies grow and catch up with the other 4.

Had a call this afternoon to say to stay on the same meds, then 5 minutes later I got another call to say that they'd got mixed up and I had to reduce my meds by 50iu, so now I'm on 250iu until my next bloods on Monday.  Hopefully means that I'm responding OK.  Good job I did challenge them on the 400iu they originally wanted to prescribe me!

Hope everyone has a great weekend - today has been lovely and hot and hope this lasts the weekend.

Take Care
Nikki
x


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Charlie great news on your embryos hope you et went well.
Tracey and Snic good news on your follies will send them   to grow nicely over the week end!! 
Nicki whens your first scan?
Emma good news you are going in next week to start the ball rolling! 
Sofia and Witters 
Hope you all have a good weekend xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Treacle (Feb 26, 2004)

Hiya

Merse ~ Just got bloods on Mon - not got a scan until Weds, so will have to wait to see how many follies I have growing.

Tracey ~ Saw your post on another thread about your last EC.  I ovulated before EC on my 2nd cycle - I had really bad stomach pains at about 3am the day of EC and I had expected to get about 15 eggs.  When I woke up I was told I had 7 eggs, but only 1 of these was mature and it didn't fertilise, so that was the end of that cycle.  Are you thinking that's what happened to you last time?  

Witters ~ where are you?  Are you OK?

Day 4 of stimm today.  Stomach was a bit achey last night, but nothing major - went to bed early and was soon in the land of nod.  Good thing is my headaches have gone (hope I haven't spoken too soon).

What fab weather again..hope everyone is having a good weekend.

Take Care
Love
Nikki
x


----------



## Treacle (Feb 26, 2004)

Hiya

Me again....

Tracey ~ Posted on the Summer Sensations thread but just wanted to wish you well with your trigger jab tonight.  Just think, a day of no meds tomorrow so you can have a lie in (that's if you've got the day off of course  )

Snic ~ What time are you at the clinic tomorrow?  I'm there about 9am.

Had a few tummy pains in the night but feel OK now.  Haven't got tingly ovaries really this cycle - more like aches, so I'm intrigued as to what the scan will show on Weds.  Also had lots of EWCM this morning when I went to the loo.  

Hope everyone is having a good weekend.

Take Care
Nikki
x


----------



## snic (Oct 18, 2006)

See you there Nikki! My scan is at 9am.
Snic


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 13, 2004)

Hi Girls,

Well, had e/t on friday and 2 2x cell embryos aboard mum! The embryologist said she was very pleased with them. The other two divided too but were fragmented so wouldnt survive the freezing process......so its all up to these guys now. I call them Bill & Ben. (or could be Trinny & susannah) or Will & Grace

Now, I really am sounding Barking Mad!

Off to parents this week to chill. Not feeling too anxious at the moment. Sure that will all change as D day looms!!!

Lots of love and luck to you all.

Charlie1 xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Treacle (Feb 26, 2004)

Hiya

Good Luck for EC tomorrow Tracey!

Charlie1 ~ Hope you're not going too mad in the 2ww - keep those  thoughts going.

Snic ~ Great to see you this morning & tons of luck for triggering tonight - pleased it's all going to plan.

Hi to all the other Wessex ladies - where is everyone?

Had my bloods this morning. Been having a few cramps rather than twinges and so Frances checked my levels on Friday - which were just under 800, and that's when they lowered my dose.  Anyhow, she said they like levels to be between 800 and 2000 on day 6, so if mine are any higher today then I'll have a scan tomorrow instead of Weds. Will let you know later what they say.

Take Care
Nikki
x


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

Charlie1 - Well done on your ET and now officially being PUPO, I hope the 2WW goes quicly for you     

Merse - I hope you get to speak to Gillian today and you can start thinking about what happens next.

Nikki - Sounds as if things are going along nicely for you.  Hope your blood test this morning went OK and good luck for your scan on Wednesday.

Snic - Just seen that you are having EC on Wedsnesday, hope it all goes well for you and you get lots of eggies     

Hi to everyone else.  Well I did my trigger jab last night and that was fine but it really did bleed a lot afterwards, never had bleeding that bad after a jab,  so anyway I panicked and started thinking maybe some of the fluid came back out   I know silly but I guess the worrying about tomorrow has started.  Having lots of pains in my ovaries this morning so hope everything is OK.

Tracey XXX


----------



## snic (Oct 18, 2006)

Nikki - Great to see you too. I will keep my fingers crossed for the blood test. I must admit mine must have been really low because on day 8 my level was about 570. I have caught up though thanks goodness. Let us know what the clinic says.

Tracey - Good luck for tomorrow. Is the trigger shot easy to do?

Charlie - Hope the dreaded 2ww goes quickly for you.


Merse, Witters, Emma, Sofia -


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Hi snic,  The trigger jab is a bit tricky as you have to open up the vials which can be tough, but last time I managed to get a vial opener from the Wessex which helped.  My advice is get your DH involved so he can hold onto the vials while you draw up the fluid and give yourself a good 10 minutes to get the jab prepared before the time you are due to give it.  Don't worry if you feel a bit sick afterwards, I always do infact this time used sea sickness bands to ease the nausea a bit.

Good luck for tonight, when is your EC?  I am first in tomorrow at 08:30.

Tracey XXX


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Charlie congrats on 2 lovely embies now feet up and be pampered!!!
Tracey good luck for tom  I think you can bleed a lot if you catch a capillary but its nothing to worry about!
Snic good luck with your trigger tonight!
Nicki how did your blood test go?
Tracey is Mr O'Sullivan away now do you know?
Hi to everyone else xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Merse,  Yes Mr O'Sullivans last day was Friday, not sure if he is away 1 or 2 weeks.

TraceyXXX


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Ok Thanks Tracey! I've emailed Gillian to see if i can pop in for a chat this week!  xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Treacle (Feb 26, 2004)

Hiya

Just had my phone call.  Levels are 2950 so way above what they want them to be.  Have to go in for a scan tomorrow - not take my Puregon in the morning, but take it with me to the clinic as I think they might lower my dose.

I think I'll up my fluids today a bit, just in case  

Catch up later
Nikki
x


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Nikki, sorry to hear that, I had something similar in my 1st cycle and by reducing the dose (down to 150 which is what I have been on for the whole of this cycle) and drinking loads and eating loads of protein my levels sorted themselves out.

Good luck for your scan tomorrow.

Tracey XXX


----------



## snic (Oct 18, 2006)

Good luck for tomorrow Nikki. Let us know how you get on.
Sx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Good luck nicki xxxxxx


----------



## snic (Oct 18, 2006)

can anyone help please?

As you know I am going to do my trigger shot tonight and have just been reading the instructions. I need to mix two powders with one 'water' Does this mean the two powder ampules with only one of the liquid ampule. If so do I mix half the liquid ampule with each??


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Hi Snic,

The booklet should describe it, but put one vial of water in one vial of powder it will immediately dissolve, then draw that back up and put it into the 2nd powder vial.  Therefore only 1 water for both powders.  Hope this makes sense if not, let me know and I will try to explain it again.

Good luck

Tracey XXX


----------



## snic (Oct 18, 2006)

Thanks Tracey. 
I read the instructions but got confused   Thanks god for this meassage board!!!!
Keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you tomorrow!
Sx


----------



## Treacle (Feb 26, 2004)

Hi Everyone

Back from scan now and it's quite good news. I've got about 11 follicles on my right ovary and 5 or 6 that can been seen on my left - my elusive left ovary is wedged between my bowel and womb, so can't be seen that well and might be tricky for EC, but we'll have to see. I saw Chantelle ( think that was her name) and she was lovely - really informative and reassuring, which made both me and DH feel at ease.

I've got about 5/6 follies that are ready now, my biggest is about 20mm and the rest need to catch up a bit. Am totally worried about ovulating early but there's nothing that can be done - if it happens, it happens - I'll just keep  and hope all goes smoothly.

Anyhow, upshot is that I have to inject the rest of what's left in my puregon cartridge tomorrow (it's about 200iu) and go back again for a scan tomorrow lunchtime - possibly will be ready for EC on Friday so could trigger tomorrow 

Never thought I'd be ready this early, we'll just have to wait and see.

Tracey ~ Hope EC went well today!

Snic ~ Good Luck for EC Tomorrow!

Catch up later
Take Care
Nikki
x


----------



## snic (Oct 18, 2006)

Nikki - That is brilliant!!!!

well done.  

Snic


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hey ladies!

Sorry I left you all in the lurch, but we went to Ireland.  I hoped to pop on before we left but time ran away with me.

We had a lovely time dispite the drizzly weather.  We had a pool there with the house we rented, which was brillient.  Myles and Keilidh were perfect little travellers dispite the interupted journey for them and ofcourse going on a boat!

Nikki, I hope that they can reach that second ovary for you at collection!  Try not to worry about your follie size, I'm sure all will work out in the end.  I know that I had a few leading follies, but they still managed to retrieve 25 eggs.  Look after yourself wont you?  My levels were way up (21,000 I think it was 4 days before collection) and I developed severe OHSS which I wouldn't wish on anyone.  Drink plenty, and intake high protein levels...

Snic, I got confused with the ampules verses saline too.  It is really confusing to hormonal women!  I started off using 1ml saline to 1 powder, so ended up having two stimming injections plus one buserelin each day   I knew something wasn't right, so called the Wessex where one of the nurses explained it all to me.  good luck with collection tomorrow!!

Sofia, sounds like your bloods have come back great!  Any news on a new appointment time?

Tracey, thinking of you with your collection today!  I hope you report back with some great news on egg numbers and fertilization rates tomorrow!  Rest up and let DH pamper you!!

Charlie, congrats on being pregnant with twins until proven otherwise!  Take good care of all three of you and we're here if you need to express ourself during your 2WW 

Merse, how are you?  You are so good at supporting everyone else that we miss out on how you are feeling 

Big hello's to everyone else!  

How are all the other Wessex mum's?  We haven't heard from you in a while...


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Nikki thats great news good luck tom!
Witters glad you had a good time away! I'm ok have got an appoint Fri to speak to fertility manager at basing to ask some questions and see where we go from here!
Can i ask does anyone know if the Wessex offer any other protocols other than the long protocol with puregon? I've been researching protocols and drugs for poor responders like me and they don't reccommend either of those things!!
Hi to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Treacle (Feb 26, 2004)

Hiya

Witters ~ Welcome back - was wondering where you had disappeared to. Glad you all had a great time in Ireland.

Merse ~ Must say I've found the Wessex to be very accommodating in terms of the treatment they're providing for us.  They've taken on board treatment given to me by different clinics - not all, but some, which we were happy with.  I'd be surprised if they didn't offer short (flare) protocol for poor responders, although must admit that although I was on a follicular protocol (cross between short and long) at my last clinic, I didn't even ask what I'd be on at the Wessex and as soon as they mentioned day 21, knew it'd be long protocol - is there anyone you can speak to at the clinic?  Perhaps one of the nurses would be able to help - I've always found Frances very knowledgeable and helpful.  Good Luck.

Take Care
Nikki
x


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Well I am back and we got 7 eggs, unfortunately they could not get to my right ovary again, but still managed to get 7 which is 2 more than last time so very pleased.  Only problem was even though they upped my sedative from last I still did not realy get that sedated as I was fighting it to much, so some bits were a bit painful  

Oh well off to have a sleep, will be back later.

Tracey XXX


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Tracey, thanks for posting, I didn't expect to hear from you until tomorrow   Sorry that it got a bit painful, the things we go through eh?  Let's hope it will all be worth it.  Great news about the 7 eggs!  Go spermies, go get 'em!!


----------



## Treacle (Feb 26, 2004)

Hey Tracey

Lucky 7 - sorry they couldn't get to your other ovary (I'm faced with the same too), but well done on 7 eggs!

Sorry you were in discomfort and pain during EC - hope you feel better now and getting some rest will do you the world of good.

Fingers crossed for fab fertilisation news tomorrow.

Take Care
Nikki
x


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Tracey thats gr8 news well done!! Sorry it was a bit painfull, hope you have a good sleep. 
Nikki am popping in on Fri to basing for a chat so will ask about it then, have asked before without much response but will push the point Fri!!
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Thanks everyone, I am just pleased that stage is over.

Nikki were you at the clinic this morning with your daughter? and does she have lots of curly hair? If so dh thought he saw you when he was waiting for me.

TraceyXXX


----------



## snic (Oct 18, 2006)

Well done Tracey, great news. Fingrs crossed they all fertilise!

Snic


----------



## Treacle (Feb 26, 2004)

Hi Tracey

We were at the clinic but we didn't have Charlotte with us today (although she does have very curly hair).  There was only one man in reception when we arrived, so though it was more than likely to be your DH.

Hope you're feeling better.

Nikki
x


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Snic - good luck for EC tomorrow, hope you get lts of lovely eggs.

Nikki - Hope your scan goes well tomorrow.

Merse - Pleased that you have got a time sorted with Gillian to go through everything I am sure they will be willing to look into changes your protocol and drugs, if not it might be worth speaking directly to the Wessex.

Witters - It is great to have you back thought you had forgotten about us  

Feeling a bit more with it now and dh just cooking one of his lovely chilli's, yum!

Tracey XXX


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Forgotten about you?  Never!


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Snic good luck for today! 
Nikki good luck with scan!
Tracey hope you are not to sore today 
Hi to everyone else xxxxxxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Morning Merse   I ditto just what you said


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

morning witters have a good day!


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

We've got to go to the doctors for their booster injections today.  They will both need one in each arm   I hate injections, I always feel bad putting the first one down ready for the other to have theirs.  Thank goodness DH was with us for their blood tests, they did scream then, infact Myles nearly flung himself off the table much to the doctors suprise!  He does this banana thing where his spine bends in all directions.  He is very strong!


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Just had some great news from the clinic 5 out of 7 have fertilized, can't believe it especially as we used frozen sperm, all set for ET tomorrow at 11:00, yippee  

Witters - I hope the injections went ok and it was not too traumatic for you all.

Tracey XXX


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Great news Tracey!!  The very best of luck tomorrow!!  All these 2ww's are so exciting!  We must get a good percentage of BFP's here!!

Injections were fine.  Myles had his done first and cried.  Keilidh had hers done next and cried.  Myles also cried with her almost convincing himself that he had 4 injections instead of two!  Still, all over now until they are 4 years old so not too bad.


----------



## Salsera (Jul 23, 2007)

Excellent News Tracey     for tomorrow

Really excited for you all, doing so well all the follies and ETs going on, good to have so many all going through the same things so close together - good luck   

Witters - hiya, yep results for both myself and dh come back, given all clear and just waiting now for the PCT eligibility form to do whatever it is they do - guess look for the funding and then hopefully an appt with Wessex... hopefully in the not too distant future... bit annoyed that we'll have to pay £10 (probably each) to have the results printed out so we can take them to Wessex but hey ho... way it goes I guess.. Glad M&K aren't too traumatised with the injections and as you say now they're over for a while.

Just quickly popping in, loads of work lately so not been around much but been thinking of you all and wishing you all the very best xx
Bit of a h/ache here and nearly lunch time at least...Take care everyone.

Sofía
xx


----------



## snic (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi everyone. Back from Egg collection and I got 5 eggs. I know this is better than one or two but the other 9 follies just contained fluid and the clinic think they may have been small cysts. Noe have to wait for call tomorrow to see how mayfertilise. Off to bed as I am very tired!
Snic


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Snic, glad you got through it ok.  I hope that they all fertilize and you get two good ones to go back   Good luck and rest up!


----------



## Salsera (Jul 23, 2007)

Good luck Snic    hope they all fertilize   take it easy now, rest up


----------



## Treacle (Feb 26, 2004)

Hiya

Tracey ~ Fab news on your embies - what brilliant fertilisation  for ET tomorrow.

Snic ~ Great news you got 5 eggs - got everything crossed for fab fertilisation news tomorrow  

Witters ~ Glad the imms booster went OK for Myles & Keilidh this morning - it's horrid isn't it - at least the HV comes out as the meany and not you  

Sofia ~ Glad your results are back - hope you get your appt soon.

Have mixed feelings about my scan today.  Have about 20 follies in total, 8 are ready now and the rest need a bit more time, left ovary is high up, although could be found easily, but might not be able to be reached, EC will most probably be Monday now, could lose the 8 that are ready now by waiting til Monday.  I think it showed that I was miffed at the appt and the consultant went to speak to Sue Ingamells, who suggested lowering my dose to 100iu tomorrow, coming for another scan on Friday and not to take any meds Friday until they say so.  She said we run the risk that the 8 ones ready now might not have mature eggs in them as the follicles got big too quickly.  Ideally EC would be over the weekend, but obviously that can't happen.  Lining was 12.8mm, so that was good I suppose.

Just have to go with the flow and take each day as it comes.  At least I know EC will definitely be Monday, no matter what.  I've also got to check what time I triggered last time and had EC as they're thinking of leaving it 35 hours instead of 36 from trigger to EC this time round so I don't ovulate early.

Hope to have some positive news on Friday.

Catch up soon
Take Care
Nikki
x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Trying times then Nikki.  I really believe in Sue, so you are in safe hands, she will certainly do all she can to get the best out of your cycle.  Keep us updated with your progress...


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Tracey thats brill news!! 
Snic good news on your 5 lets hope for gr8 fertilization rate 
Nikki it's so hard this tx lark but hang in there, it looks like you'll have a good amount even if you lose some. Sending 
I must say though i think the clinic should be open at least 6 days a week (i thought this on my first cycle) because our bodies all respond at different rates!! (i'll get off my soap box now!)
Sofia good news on results! I didn't pay for anything when i did my NHS cycle.
Witters glad the babies were ok with jabs bless them! 
lol to all xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

I agree about the clinic's opening times, even if it's purely for collections and only opens if any are due.  From what I have heard, some clinic's only do collections on certain days, so the Wessex are actually better than some!


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Yes just for collections i'm sure they could cover that if somebody needed it?? xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Snic - Well done on your 5 eggs, I know it can be a bit dissappointing, I only had 5 on my 1st cycle but still managed to get 2 good embies, I hope you get a good phone call tomorrow.

Nikki - What a nightmare for you, I did  not realise that they did not do weekends, on my last cycle I had a scan on Good Friday and they said that I may have had to have EC on the bank hol but in the end it was on the Tuesday but you would have thought if they do bank holdays they would do weekends.  I hope the scan on Friday goes well for you     

Sofia - Great news that all your bloods are through.

Well I have now got over the shock that we have 5 embies, although I did give poor dh a scare as when I called him I was in tears and he assumed the worse and was half way across the car park to come home before I got out the good news    He is picking up his dd tonight so that will help keep me busy and my mind of the 2WW, although at 16 she can be a bit hard work sometimes.

Tracey XXX


----------



## little (Mar 2, 2005)

Hi Witters, Kinger,Gailp, Polltc,trusty.......and to all the New Wessex to Be's........

I have been on a few times with good intensions to post..... but Hannah has been some what poorly of late....
....she started a really nasty cold a few weeks ago ....got over that...then had a bad teething spell....and had another week where she really wasn't herself at all...so needless to say we have had a few sleepless nights...and Mummy has been poorly too..... sooo fingers crossed we will all be okay for a while to come!!!......Hannah has been walking for a while now but still needs to master her balance....she has nearly mastered standing from sitting....all be it holding on... to the nearest thing for support...furniture....Mummy and Daddy are favourites!!!....she is also very chatty!!! First Birthday is looming very fast!!! It only seems like yesterday that we were leaving the Hospital to come home!!!!

Witters....your two are absolutely gorgeous....pleased to hear you have got the nasty shots out of the way

Kinger...it would be great to hear how Charlotte is coming along....... especially

as Charlotte and Hannah  share the same Birthday!!

Best of luck to the Two Weekers...positive vibes to you all

Best Wishes
Little, DH and Hannah


----------



## trusty (Jun 9, 2005)

Hi there ladies,

Just to let you know that I now have a beautiful baby daughter....! Poppy Sofia Truscott was born on monday at 12:15pm weighing 7lb 1oz.  

I had a really good birth (well it flippin hurt!) and we were let out 7 hours later! So we've been getting to know each other and Theo is thrilled with his new sister, although he has given her a grubby cat toy and poked her in the eye already!!! She's feeding well and my milk is on it's way so I have boobs like melons   

Hope you don't mind me posting here with most of you going through treatment but I felt that it's such a positive outcome, I was telling my midwife through my contractions about my IVF with Theo and how Poppy came along without treatment, they were saying they hear it more and more, the crazy thing is that 2 years ago tomorrow I did my pregnancy test for Wessex and ended up with Theo........so please please keep up those positive thoughts and i wish you all well in your treatments. For the rest of you with Wessex babies, Poll, Witters, Kinger, little et al I hope you are all well.

Take Care
Trusty xx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Congrats Trusty!! Good to hear positive news!
Hi Little glad you are all feeling better!
Snic fingers crossed for your phone call 
Tracey good luck with ET today 
Nikki how u feeling today?
Hi Witters and Sofia and everyone else i've missed xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## snic (Oct 18, 2006)

Trusty    

It is great to hear good news. I am slightly dreading my phone call this morning. Couldn't sleep worrying!

Snic


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Little, great to hear from you! Sorry that Hannah and yoursewlf have been poorly.  We get spells like that which just seem to go on forever.  Do you have any plans for her birthday?  I'd love to see an updated pic!

Trusty, congratualtions on becoming a mum of two!  Welcome to your little Poppy, my neice is called Poppy too, it's really cute   I bet you are thrilled to have a little girl this time around.  You are amazing to be out so quick and posting already!  I hope that daily life continues to go smoothly and Theo enjoys playing the part of big brother.

Tracey, good luck with your transfer!

Snic, I hope you get some great fertilisation rates!  I remember not sleeping the night before too, plus my tummy really ws churning so bad it felt like I already had a baby in there kicking away!  I hope you get the call sooner rather than later

Hugs to everyone else!!


----------



## Treacle (Feb 26, 2004)

Hiya

Trusty ~ Congratulations on the birth of Poppy Sofia 

Little ~ Great to hear from you - sorry you've been poorly, but glad you're all over your bugs now.  Bet you're looking forward to Hannah's first birthday.

Tracey ~ Tons of luck for ET this morning - will be thinking of you.

Snic ~ This is just the worst time waiting for that first call - got everything crossed for your fabulous five!

Merse ~ I'm not too bad today - trying to be pragmatic and taking things one day at a time.

Witters ~ Hope you're OK.

Am a bit pee'd off with the clinic actually - they asked me to find out some information for them yesterday and I looked in my previous notes (that they have a copy of) it's all there    I'm getting a tad annoyed 'cos that was the reason they put me on a high dose of meds as they said they couldn't see it in my previous notes until I pointed it out to them!  WHY DO THEY ASK FOR NOTES IF THEY DON'T READ THEM - AARRRGGGHH!!!

Ooooh I feel so much better for that rant, now I'm all calm  

Catch up later
Take Care
Nikki
x


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Well ET went really well and had a 4 cell and a 2 cell transfered, the embryologist said they were both very good quality so very pleased, he also made a big point of saying how much better than last time they were.  We also had one good enough to freeze, unfortunately of the other 2 we had yesterday one did not cleave over night and one was not good enough quality.  So I am now officially PUPO, yippee  

Nikki - I am so sorry you are having such a nightmare, I am really surprised the Wessex have always seemed so organised to me.

Trusty - Congratulations on the birth of Poppy Sofia.

Snic - left a message for you on the SS thread, lots of      for tomorrow.

Hi to everyone else.

Tracey XXX


----------



## Treacle (Feb 26, 2004)

Hi Tracey

What brilliant news that your embies are safe on board and you have a little frostie too - so pleased for you.

PUPO PUPO PUPO now visualise those little embies getting snug and ready to embed    

Take Care Honey
Nikki
x


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi Tracey thats fab news!! Def lots of rest now!!! 
Snic any news? 
Nikki have you calmed down? Did you phone clinic and tell them about your notes?
lol xxxxxxxx


----------



## Treacle (Feb 26, 2004)

Hiya

Merse ~ I got a phone call from Chantelle this afternoon and I explained we weren't best pleased with our scan and consultation on Wednesday.  She was really nice and said we'd be seeing her tomorrow, which I'm happier about.  Went through my trigger info from my last cycle with her, so expect we'll discuss it in more detail tomorrow.

Snic ~ Tons of luck for ET tomorrow - do you know what time you're going in yet?  I'll be there around 9am again.

Tracey ~ Hope you've got your feet up and that DH is looking after you.

Catch up tomorrow.
Take Care
Nikki
x


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Nikki good luck with scan today hope you get it all sorted!! 
Snic good luck with ET today! 
Tracey hope you are resting!!!
Off to clinic today for chat with Gillian to see if i can change my protocol! Am nervous for some reason, think its because its so important to me! 
Lol to all have a good day xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Morning Everyone,

Snic - hope your ET goes smoothly for you.

Nikki - Hope your scan goes a bit better and you get everything sorted for your trigger jab.

Merse - Hope it all goes well with Gillian.  When I was in for EC I was in the room opposite the theatre getting changed and I saw a whole load of info sheets one of which was all about the short protocol so they must do it.

I am enjoying relaxing.  DH is at work today but I have my step daughter here looking after me so I can take it nice and easy.

Tracey XXX


----------



## Treacle (Feb 26, 2004)

Hiya

Merse ~ Good luck with your appointment today - they do do short protocol as that's another thing that pee'd me off on Weds 'cos the doctor said I was on short protocol, when I wasn't   Let us know how it goes.

Tracey ~ Glad to hear you're being well looked after by your step-daughter.

Snic ~ Good luck for ET today honey  

Well I'm now Mrs Happy   (for the time being that is).  My stomach is really achy - was up at 4.30am as I was really uncomfortable and I was fearing the worst this morning.  Had our scan and all my follies are still there and are looking really good - my biggest is over 26mm, so there's got to be an egg in there!  They counted approx 10 on my right ovary and 7 on my left and for the first time my left ovary was really behaving itself and if it stays where it is (which they think it will) they should be able to get to it for EC.  A couple of my follies are still small, but most are ready, so I'm to do no more puregon and I have to trigger at 9pm Saturday night and have EC at 8.30am on Monday   ET will be either Thursday (day 3) or Saturday (blast - if we get enough eggs/embies and are brave enough to go for it  ).

Thanks for listening to my rants the last day or so, you've been such fab support and I'm really grateful  

Catch up later
Nikki
x


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Nikki,

So pleased things are looking better for you, sounds like you have a nice crop of follies there.  Hope your trigger goes well tomorrow.

Tracey XXX


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Nikki i'm really pleased for you!!! 
Tracey glad you are being looked after! And thank you both for the info regarding short protocol!!
Snic hope ET went well? 
Hi to everyone else 
Off to clinic soon be back later and let you know how i got on!! xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## snic (Oct 18, 2006)

Well i've only gone and done it! Both my embryos survived and are 4 cell. The embryologist said they looked really good so I am delighted. Now resting up and braving the 2WW.

Nikki - Fab news on your follies. I will keep my fingers crossed for EC on Monday and good luck with the trigger shot tomorrow.

Tracey - Hope you are resting up.

Merse - let us know how you get on.

Hi to Witters and all the other Wessex ladies.

Snic
x


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Thats brill news snic! Keep those feet up!xxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi all just got back from clinic had an hour long chat to Gillian. They want to scan me after next AF to check cysts aren't too big, if they are they would have to be removed before any tx! They will do short protocol if my endo is ok if its not then long would be better! So feel good about it and at least i know where i'm going!!!
Hope everyone ok  xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Treacle (Feb 26, 2004)

Hiya

Snic ~ Brill news about ET - it sounds like you've got some fab embies on board - well done honey!  Now you rest up and do nothing for at least 3 days and think lovely orange positive thoughts!

Merse ~ Fab news on your appointment - sounds really positive that the clinic will be working around you and not sticking to their 'normal' protocols.

Well the worrying is starting to set in now.  I've just read on the SS thread that one of the girls had a prob with some of her larger follies and now I'm thinking that as quite a few of mine are large that I'm not going to get any eggs - I'm so sorry to be such a worrywort, but these things always happen at the end of a day over a weekend so that you can't get any reassurance from the clinic - I'm not telling DH as he'll ban me from FF until EC otherwise (he did that last tx too  ).  Do any of you know what the problem could be with larger follies?

Hope someone can help  

Catch up later
Nikki
x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Wow, so much has happened in a day!

Many congratulations to everyone for getting this far in your treatments!  It is going to be an exciting two weeks.  Please post and post and post more with all your symptoms and worries, we are all here to support you!!

Nikki, try not to worry   There are risks with every single follicle.  Some contain eggs, some don't.  There is no way of discovering what is in there until you physically empty it out.  You have many chances by the sound of it so stay positive.  

For reference, I had 34 countable follies, plus some smaller ones and they retrieved 25 eggs.  I was so excited that we had a good number.  The next day, they called to say that out of those 25 eggs, only 5 had fertilised.  They were as bemused as we were.  That was a real shock and I felt down about the fertilisation percentages.  I stayed positive though, and greatful that although I was almost mourning for the loss of those 20 eggs (silly really as they weren't even embryo's) we were still potential parents of quintuplets!  That was just an amazing feeling, emotions that we had never felt before.  Somewhere in there was an actual reality, the first in out TTC journey.  

The next day, we got the call to say that out of those five, two hadn't made it through the night.  Again, a let down for our positivity.  Positive thinking kept close with our now triplets.  That night, I was taken to ICU as I had developed severe OHSS and could not move.  This time, I had to make the phone call to give authority to freeze my triplets.  I was told at this point that they couldn't freeze them as they were not good enough quality and were fragmented.  I pleaded with them and they decided to go ahead to give us atleast a chance from this difficult cycle.  

A few months down the line after I had recovered, we thawed them and all three survived much to the suprise and delight of the clinic.  We had the two better one's put back and here they are playing with their toys next to me.  Sorry for the long winded story, but I just wanted to share my feelings with you.  It shows that bad news along the way doesn't have to mean a dead end.  There is always hope until proved there isn't.  Only at that point will I agree that you have every right to feel down.  Until then, you have responsibilities as a mother to stay positive for your future little one's.  If you don't have faith in them, then you can't expect anyone else to.  This goes for your productive system too.  Many positive thoughts to you all going through treatment and who are about to


----------



## Treacle (Feb 26, 2004)

Hi Witters

Thanks so much for your post...I knew you had OHSS on your fresh cycle, but didn't know the whole story - I'm gobsmacked!  You're right, I need to give myself a good talking to as I always see the worst in everything.  I know that positive thinking really helped on my last cycle and believe it really helped me achieve my BFP, so I need to get that positive brain in gear!

Thanks again honey for all your support 
Nikki
x


----------



## pollttc (Nov 18, 2004)

Blimey girlies - it's impossible to keep up with you guys. I've been lurking for a bit not knowing how to join in, then went on hols (Devon - got back today) and you've racked up pages and pages.

ANyway - best of luck for your follies, eggs, embies etc - lots of positive vibes      for a whole raft of Wessex babies coming your ways! We should demand that Wessex do an FF party for us - with Sue as guest of honour (she was our total saviour! - in so many ways) 
I'm really thinking of you all with your treatments anyway. It seems to me that the treatment bit can go any which way and still result in that lubbly positive. I only had 10 eggs (which seemed a lot at the time) and got seven fertilised - two back - Daisy and five still sleeping icily. (Probably pointlessly sadly - no cash!) Our first scan at seven weeks showed an empty sac - we were advised on miscarriage options even!!!!! - went back the next day and Sue scanned me and hey - there was Daisy (nearly two!) and her flicking heartbeat, yolk, stem thing etc etc......

ANyway again

Trusty - hugest congratulations on the birth of Poppy   - another flower to join my Daisy.
Hi to Witters (what jabs are the twins on? MMR?) and to Little. Where's Kinger - any news?

I'm hoping for my own natural miracle as can't afford to awaken the frosties - unlikely I guess - never happened before and we've been trying again for over a year.... ah well - my D's wonderful enough. (btw - talking in SENTENCES - OMG!!!)

Take care and look after yourselves

Poll


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Morning!

Hi Poll, great to see you posting again!  Glad you had a nice time away.  It must be lovely to have almost proper conversations with Daisy.  She really is growing up so quickly!  I hope that you get a natural BFP soon, TTC is a horrible thing to go through and I'm sure Daisy would love to be an older sister.

Yes, Myles and Keilidh had their MMR injections.


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Nikki good luck with EC today! xxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Good luck Nikki!!!!  I hope you had a good, comfortable weekend


----------



## Treacle (Feb 26, 2004)

Hiya

Back from EC and we got 10 eggs in the end, so am happy with that  

Sedation was a doddle, so that was also good as I was getting a tad nervous.  Feel a bit sore now the meds are beginning to wear off, but on the whole feel really well.

Will catch up later
Take Care
Nikki
x


----------



## snic (Oct 18, 2006)

BRILLIANT NIKKI!

You must be really chuffed. Rest up and fingers crossed they all fertilise.
Sx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Nikki thats fantastic news well done! xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Salsera (Jul 23, 2007)

Excellent news Nikki.... now rest up and try to take it easy... 

All the best of luck to all you ladies now in the 2ww and anyone awaiting for their treatment...

Thinking of you all...
Things a bit manic at work at the mo...
bbl
xx
Sofía


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Well done Nikki!  Now you can stop worrying about eggs and start on your embryo's!  I think this is the most nerve wracking of the lot.  Many positive vibes for a great fertilisation rate!


----------



## Treacle (Feb 26, 2004)

Morning ladies

Hope everyone is feeling good today - I certainly am!  Had our call and out of the 10 eggs, they were able to inject 9 of them and all 9 are showing signs of normal fertilisation today   

I know we've got a long way to go yet, but it's a bloomin good start.  We're either going to do day 3 or blast transfer, so I'm just willing my little embies to do their best  

Tracey ~ You're a bit quiet hunny - hope you're OK and that the 2ww isn't getting you down.  Keep that   going.

Snic ~ Hope you're OK and feel better now.  Must admit, yesterday I was in agony after the pethedin had worn off - it's the worst I've felt after an EC.  Ended up being sick last night too, which didn't help the old stomach.  Feel much better today though.  Hope you're resting well  

Witters ~ How are you doing?

Merse ~ When do you reckon you'll be in for your scan?

Hi to anyone I haven't mentioned - catch up soon.

Take Care
Nikki
x


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

Nikki - I am so pleased for you, you must be so pleased.

Snic - Hope the 2WW is going OK for you.

I am doing OK, just been trying to keep myself busy with DH and step daughter but the horrid weather is not helping us.  Feel very bloated this morning and had a light brown/pink discharge this morning so a bit worried about that.  Just want this week to be over so I know one way or another!!!!!!

Hi to everyone else, sorry no more personnels just feel shattered today.

Tracey XXX


----------



## Treacle (Feb 26, 2004)

Hi Tracey

How you feeling now?  Are you still spotting?  I've replied on the SS thread - could well be implantation bleed (normally between 7dpo & 12dpo (although can be longer than that).  Hope you're OK.

Take Care
Nikki
x


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Hi Nikki,  No more spotting since this morning.  I am scared to be too optimisitic just in case but I am really hoping that it could be implantation.  I am also feeling very bloated today and my (.)(.) are not sore but just feel heavy    How are you feeling today? Will the clinic give you a call everyday to give you a progress report on your embies?

Tracey XXX


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Great Nikki!  Go embies, GROW!!

Tracey, fingers crossed it's some useful spotting.  Visualise those embies nestling in nice and tight, ready for a long ride ahead   If the spotting has since stopped, that's a great sign!  I tested 3 days early as I had what I thought was full blown AF.  I went to the loo and the pan was bright red (sorry if tmi!) plus I was cramping.  I only tested as the clinic said I had to regardless.  As I have said before, it's never over until an accurate test says so, even the wicked old witch can't come in disguise   Sticky vibes to you!


----------



## Treacle (Feb 26, 2004)

Hi Tracey

In my experience on this horrible infertility rollercoaster, I've never been able to prepare myself for a negative outcome.  I made a conscious effort on my last cycle to think positive and will my treatment to work - I'd visualise my embies embedding every time I had cramps and I'd turn it around into a positive thing.  When I started spotting (wouldn't call it spotting - it was more manilla envelope colour) 2 days before my test date was due I was convinced it hadn't worked because it was exactly the same symptoms I had on my first negative cycle and I thought it was too late for implantation.  That's why I tested early and to my shock I tested positive.

Stay strong and stay positive OK hun   

We're going to get a call each morning to give us an update on our embies.  At the moment we're booked in on Saturday for ET, but we've got the option to have ET on Thursday depending on how our embies hold out.  If we go for blasts then we don't get a call from Thursday until we turn up for ET on Saturday  

In our past cycles we've had good fertilisation and our embies have divided OK, but we've never had any good enough for freezing, so it'll be interesting to see what happens this time round.  My Gestone and Clexane arrived this morning, so I start the Clexane tonight, so no rest for me on the jab front.  I started baby asprin this morning and I'm using cyclogest until ET when I'll move onto Gestone.  DH isn't looking forward to administering my bum jabs again - mind you, I'm not looking forward to the golf ball lumps that Gestone gives you either, but it's all for a good cause!

Catch up later
Nikki
x


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Tracey- sounds promising!! 
Nikki- keep us updated! 
Snic how you doing? 
Oh Nikki my scan is on the 3rd sept!
Got a question have anyone heard of cysts stopping response from stimms
Hi to everyone else


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Hi Merse,  Your scan is not that long away is it that is great news.  I don't know if cysts effect stimming but I know people who have had their base line scans which have shown cysts and they have had to be aspirated before they can go onto stimming so maybe there is a connection.

Witters - I had not realised that you had had bleeding before test day that makes me feel so much better.

Nikki - Hope you get more good news in your phone call tomorrow.  Again it is good to see more positive stories with bleeding, although all seems to be ok at the moment.

Hope everyone else is doing really well 
.

Tracey XXX


----------



## snic (Oct 18, 2006)

Merse,
I am the queen of cysts and there hasn't been a month in the last 18 that one hasn't been present (had 6 ops and each time they aspirated/removed the cysts and a different one or two returned!)

The Wessex aspirated one just before I started stimms but it grew back (slightly smaller) through stimms. I think this is the reason why I was slow to respond to the Puregon and stimmed for about two weeks.

Snic
x


----------



## Treacle (Feb 26, 2004)

Hiya

Just had my call, out of our 9 fertilised embies, 7 have divided which is fab!  This morning we have 5 at 2 cell which are good and 2 at 3 cell which are OK.  I asked if any were good enough to freeze and they said if we were having txfr today, then we'd have 2 of the 2 cell ones transferred and the other 3 would be frozen, so that's great.  On the 2 that are 3 cell, they said the cell division wasn't as even and clear as the other ones, so although they're still OK, it's unlikely they'll get any better or that they'd be any good for freezing, but anything can happen.

On the whole I'm chuffed but am starting to wobble about going to blast.  Don't really know what to do for the best.  If we go day 3 we could possibly have 1 or 2 frozen (if we're lucky).  If we go for blast then I'd say it's unlikely we'd get any frosties and possibly no blasts either.......it's so difficult isn't it.

Tracey ~ How are you doing today?

Snic ~ Are you feeling better?  Hope you're resting well.

Merse ~ Sorry don't have any advice on the cyst front - good luck for your scan on 3rd Sept!

Witters ~ Hope you're OK hun.

Sofia ~ Hope you're not getting too bogged down with work.

Charlie ~ Hope you're not going too mad on the 2ww - I've forgotten, when do you test?

Catch up later
Take Care
Nikki
x


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Snic-thanks for advice on cysts! Think i'll just have to wait till the 3rd and see what they say! I'm just getting myself in a state about doing IVF and having no response again, but if i don't try it i'll never know!!
Nikki that really great news! You have to do what you feel is right! 
Tracey,snic and Charlie hope 2ww isn't driving you 2 mad!!
Hi to everyone else xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi girls how are we all today? Any news? xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## snic (Oct 18, 2006)

None from me I am afraid but no news is good news in my book. Couple of cramps yesterday but still taking it easy! It's weird I am currently watching Maury on TV and the topic is 'Are any of these 27 men the daddy'..... UNBELIEVABLE!!!!

Hi to everyone


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Morning Everyone,

Well yesterday was a hard day, woke up and had more brown discharge that was lurking most of the day, I am so convinced it is all over just so devasted and had quite a few cries.  Woke up this morning expecting more discharge and nothing so really don't know what to think.  My main problem is that my af does start with a few days of light spotting and on my 1st cycle af arrived before test day although it was not until the Saturday so this time it was much earlier.  I guess I just need to see what the next few days bring.

Nikki - I hope you get more good news this morning     

Snic - Hope you are doing ok and staying positive.

Merse - I can only image what you are going through at the moment after the heart ache you have been through over the last few months, try to stay positive if that is possble and I hope the next couple of weeks go quickly for you.

Hi to everyone else.

Tracey XXX


----------



## Treacle (Feb 26, 2004)

Hiya Everyone

Got our call this morning - we lost another 2 in the night, so we've got 5 left.  We've got one good 6-cell and 3 good 4-cells and 1 OKish 4-cell.  They're a little slow - should all be around the 6-8 cell mark, but the good thing is they're doing what they should be, i.e. doubling every 24 hours.  At this stage in my last cycle we decided to go for blast with 2 8-cells, 1 7-cell, 1 6-cell and 1 5-cell and by day 6 we only had 1 blast.  So, we've decided against blast and to have transfer today.  They will put back the 1 6-cell and one of the 4-cells and freeze the other 2 good 4-cells, so all is not lost.

DH feels a bit dispondent about it as we had better last time, but then again I'm a couple of years older and it's just the way it goes.  The fact they're freezing 2 must mean they're good, so I'm still quite positive - what will be will be and all that.  Please kick me up the butt if I start getting all negative won't you.  I'm in for transfer at 12.30pm, so who knows, they could've moved on even further by then.  If you know of any positive stories from the Wessex that I can pass onto DH and try to get him a bit more upbeat then I'd appreciate it.

Tracey ~ The fact that your spotting started earlier than last time is a good thing if you ask me.  Keep that PMA going 'cos you just never know - look at Witters' wonderful outcome  

Merse ~ Have you thought about asking if the clinic will monitor you daily through your next cycle?  That way they can respond to your levels as necessary should they need to - it's worth asking.

Snic ~ Cramps are good - even though it doesn't feel like it at the time  

Witters ~ Hope you're OK.

Sofia ~ How are you?

Charlie ~ Tons of luck for test day tomorrow  

Catch up later.
Take Care
Nikki
x


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Nikki,  Good luck for your ET, I am sure it has been a hard decision for you and DH to make but I am sure it is the right one


----------



## pollttc (Nov 18, 2004)

Hi Ho Girls
On my 2ww I tried really hard to be balanced -(Ha Ha so easy I know) and I honestly had no idea one way or the other when it came to test date. Do keep balanced I'd say - not too convinced or too negative - wait and see!!! (I appreciate you'll want to kick me in the teeth for saying that - I am trying to be helpful!) 

ANyway - Daisy is my Wessex success story - and of course Witters and her two.....

Take it easy and enjoy the daytime TV - 

Poll


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

I tell you, my cycle was so full of positives and negatives along the way. I'm here again to share my experience 

Due to my OHSS, my embies went to day 3. At that point, I had 3 embies, one 8 cell and two 4 cells. They like them to be 8 cells at that stage. All 3 of my embryo's were only of a 'fair' quality. They were all fragmented and had uneven cell growth. No way would they normally freeze them, but they did, alongside pummiling in the words 'don't get your hopes up, they really aren't that good'. Well, we had a long few months wait until we were ready to get them out of the freezer and see if they would thaw. Again, the 'don't get your hopes up' speel came along echoing behind. I was soooooo nervous that night! Well, we had a call from a stunned embryologist to say that all 3 had survived the thaw! One of the 4 cells had lost a cell, so we decided to go with the other two. After transfer, we got that same speech again. We both stayed positive and I was a lazy old mare and did nothing but stay in bed and watch DVD's for a few days, then the rest of the 2WW, I took it very easy, DH wouldn't let me lift anything, not even my handbag! But, whatever we did right or wrong, those two 'don't get your hopes up, they aren't that good' embies stuck with it and survived against all the odds. You hear about perfect cycles with grade 1 or in the Wessex case 'excellent' embryo's but they get negative outcomes. It just goes to prove that you can help nature along the way, but never, ever think that you understand it!

OK, speel over! All that is left to say is heaps of positive, sticky vibes to all of you on your 2WW!! 
[fly]                                                   [/fly]


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 13, 2004)

Hi Girls, 

I hope you are doing ok and hanging in there on the 2ww. Ive been going mad these last few days and posting on the 'symptoms' thread in a mad fashion!

Well, unfortunately for me, started to bleed today. Had brown discharge yesterday so was thinking it was all going to go pear shaped. Did a hpt this morning and it was a bfn.....bummer! Am naturally upset, but ok. I'm very lucky to have my lad, thats what I keep reminding myself. Everything crossed for those on the 2ww to get a bfp on test day. 

LOL Charlie1 xxxx


----------



## snic (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi Charlie,
So sorry to hear about your BFN. It must be really disappointing but I am glad you are OK. Was today your official test day?

As you can see I am on the 2WW but am currently remarkably calm about the whole thing. I really do believe if it is meant to be ....etc. Fingers crossed!

Witters - You give us all hope with your cuties!!

Snic x


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Charlie,  I am so sorry this time was not to be for you


----------



## pollttc (Nov 18, 2004)

Charlie, 
So sorry to hear about your bfn. Sending you a big 

Poll


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Charlie really sorry    xxxxxxxxx
Nikki hope your et went well?
Tracey and snic  
Have heard today can have short protocol for my next tx! 
lol to all xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Merse - that is great news, you must be so pleased that you have a way forward to start aiming for.


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Tracey-yes i am just got to see what these cysts are up to? Feel really nervous about going again as terrified of no response again!!!! 
Hows you? Has your bleeding all stopped? xxxxxx


----------



## Treacle (Feb 26, 2004)

Hiya

Got back from ET about 2ish.  Everything went fine and we had 2 transferred and they've frozen 2 as well - so really pleased with that.  My ovaries are still really quite swollen, so that accounts for the discomfort and bloatedness I've been experiencing, although it is feeling a bit better today.

It was really nice because Chantelle told us she saw our names booked in today and swapped so she could do our ET which I thought was really sweet of her.  It's nice when you have trust in someone isn't it.

Charlie1 ~ So sorry that you got a negative today 

Witters ~ Thanks so much for your reassurance post about your embies that are now your gorgeous miracles - it really helped DH (and me) look at things more positively.

Poll ~ Thanks so much for your advice too - much appreciated.

Merse ~ Brilliant news that you can do short protocol next time - I've got everything crossed that you get a good response on your next cycle.

Tracey ~ Hope you're keeping sane and positive hun  

Snic ~ Glad to hear your chilled - I'm trying my best to be.

Catch up soon
Nikki
x


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Fantastic news Nikki!!!!


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Nikki, congrats!  I'm glad that my story can help others   Many positive, sticky vibes to your twinnies!

Merse, great that you can do the short protocol!  You'll be getting those embies onboard real quick 

Cjarlie, really very sorry that it hasn't happened this cycle   Huge hugs to you and your hubby


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Just hope i get some follies this time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Does anyone know how long wheatgrass takes to come from puregreen foods?
Waiting for some and only got a days supply left! xxxxxxxx


----------



## Salsera (Jul 23, 2007)

Charlie -   so sorry to hear it wasn't to be this time, huge hugs to both you and your dh  

Sorry, work's been hectic still, not had a minute to think........

Good luck to everyone in the 2ww       wishing you all the very best.

take care and have a lovely w/e
xxx

Sofía


----------



## snic (Oct 18, 2006)

hi Merse - It usually takes about a week to come from the USA. 
Sx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home this way...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=109146.0


----------

